#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-18
* logmein peers around
<cje> hi, n2diy sent me here from #ubuntu.  I am involved with a project to help introduce FOSS to newbies.  It's called the Digital Tipping Point.  We are building a film on-line about the basic values underlying Ubuntu:  community, sharing, and empowerment with FOSS computers.  I am looking for people who are interested in doing video editing for the project.  Is this chat a good place to talk about this topic?
<Burgundavia> cje: absolutely
<cje> cool
<Burgundavia> I can put you in touch with Alan Pope, who has done video editing
<cje> awesome
<cje> what continent is he on?  heh
<cje> I am in San Francisco, North American plate.
<cje> heh
<n2diy> :)
<Burgundavia> cje: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanPope
<Burgundavia> I live here -->  http://www.openstreetmap.org/index.html?lat=48.4583439042065&lon=-123.360130293895&zoom=12
<cje> k, just a secy, I will peek.
<cje> wow, victoria must be beautiful.  Lots of nature. And breezy, too.
<cje> Burgundavia: So should I contact Alan Pope from the page that you linked me to, or should I give you my email address here?
<Burgundavia> cje: use that email
<cje> k, thanks!
<cje> Burgundavia:  should I tell him that you sent me?  will he recognize your burgundavia nick?
<Burgundavia> cje: yes, he will recognize my name and nick
<cje> k, thanks
<Burgundavia> no worries
<cje> Burgundavia: would you like to be cc'd on such an email?
<Burgundavia> sure
<cje> k, thx, so where would I find your email?  
<cje> BTW, I am einfeldt at gmail dot com or einfeldt at digital tipping point dot com
<cje> Also, we have 37 hours of footage already posted to the Internet Archive if anyone would like to watch any of it:  http://archive.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<cje> It is our goal to support global marketing in any shape or form for FOSS with our video interviews of cool people like the Mayor of Munich, the Culture Minister of Brazil, etc.
<cje> we have a total of 290 hours of footage
<Burgundavia> ahh, cool
<Burgundavia> my email is corey.burger@ubuntu.com
<cje> k, thx !
<popey> moo
* smcgraw is away: I'm away
* smcgraw is back (gone 00:00:37)
* beuno curses digg effect
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<Feravolo> jenda: hey
<Feravolo> Well if you see this I got what was left of the flyers
<Feravolo> thanks
<myriam_rs> hi all
<myriam_rs> did a Ubuntu presentation during FeistyFawn release party here in Switzerland and would like to leave the file somewhere where I could link to
<myriam_rs> any ideas?
<myriam_rs> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey myriam_rs
<myriam_rs> could you help me? I did a talk during the Feisty release party here in Switzerland and was wondering if I could upload the file somewhere I could link to and for others to use
<myriam_rs> (talk is based on a existing talk I got from the UbuntuPresentations wiki page
<myriam_rs> )
<jenda> myriam_rs: you can upload it on the wiki
<myriam_rs> how that?
<myriam_rs> I know I can link to a file in the wiki but still need a repository on the web to upload the file into, my laptop is not a suitable repository
<myriam_rs> oh, wait, just found out how, thanks anyway :-)
<eck> I saw this in the newspaper today, and on the whole I think it was pretty positive http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/06/18/BUGGGQG6L41.DTL&sn=001&sc=1000
<eck> just wanted to pass it along
<jenda> myriam_rs: no prob, sorry I didn't answer :)
<jenda> (off to bed now)
<myriam_rs> good night jenda and thanks anyway :-)
<juliux> jenda, hi
<juliux> jenda, i am here next week
* jenda gets out of bed for that
<jenda> juliux: does that mean everything according to plan?
<jenda> no
<jenda> next week.
<juliux> jenda, my internship starts 1 july
<jenda> ah
<jenda> so we could do it on the 29th as planned?
<jenda> myriam_rs: thx :)
<juliux> jenda, yes
<jenda> juliux: great!
<jenda> I'll run downtown and try to get beuno's ticket again :D
<jenda> It didn't cost me anything yet.
<jenda> juliux: thanks for the info, and good night.
<jenda> beuno: you hear that? We're going to Dresden ;)
<juliux> jenda, hehe
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-19
<cje> hi, I wanted to let the folks here know about a resource that I have helped create (along with other members of our community), which is a video repository of interviews with FOSS leaders and general leaders in politics, business and software development about how FOSS is going to change the world.
<cje> The repository is on the Internet Archive:  http:archive/.org/details/digitaltippingpoint
<cje> We have 300 hours of broadcast quality footage of interviews and good b-roll from Spain, Scotland, Germany, and Brazil
<cje> And California USA, of course.
<katkin> morning guys
<katkin> morning again. . .
<jenda> morning, katkin :)
<katkin> hi jenda
<katkin> how are things?
<jenda> busy :)
<jenda> Or, should be.
<jenda> It's hard to bring myself to start working :D
<katkin> I'm still trying to get my head around everything that is Ubuntu and Canonical . . . it's all making sense though, which is good
<katkin> :)
<jenda> katkin: feel free to ask in here - this is a very community-minded channel :)
<jenda> yo, juliux
<juliux> hi jenda 
<juliux> jenda, can you pls give me your arriving time again
* juliux wil write it down this time
<jenda> sure :)
<katkin> jenda: thanks lots, everyone has been really helpful so far :D
<katkin> morning jono!
<jenda> juliux: we will arrive at... 3 AM or so on the 29th
<juliux> 3 am ????
<jenda> juliux: you don't have to worry about us until you feel like it ;)
<juliux> 3 am is very very early in the morning right?
<jenda> juliux: we'll wander around town till say, the afternoon, and then we can get together for the 'partp'
<jenda> juliux: yep :D
<juliux> jenda, why are you coming so soon
<jenda> juliux: it was the only way to avoid having to stay the night.
<juliux> ahhh
<jenda> juliux: and it's the cheapest buses too, with the Student Agency
<juliux> and when are you leaving?
<jenda> 2 AM the next night :)
<jono> hello katkin :)
<juliux> jenda, puhhh
<jono> katkin: content coming your way in the next 45 mins
<jono> katkin: kind of fell asleep on the train yesterday :)
<juliux> jenda, sounds good
<jenda> juliux: I hope we don't get too drunk to catch the bus ;)
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> for some reason, all foreign visitors tend to get drunk in this country.
<jenda> Must be something in the air.
<katkin> jono: bless you, and thanks. I'm still waiting on a few other people too :)
<jono> katkin: ahhh good, would hate to be holding you up
<katkin> jono: no worries
<jono> katkin: good meeting yesterday, great to meet up with you :)
<juliux> jenda, we have the best beer;)
<jenda> uh oh
<jenda> flamewar coming :)
<juliux> jenda, we will test it here;)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I'll bring samples, as I promised.
<jenda> I'll need a big backpack for the books anyway.
<jenda> brb
<katkin> jono: indeed, great to meet you too, it's really great to be involved with the community, I think I can learn heaps from you guys
<jono> juliux: ok pal, whats the score with the ubucon?
<jono> juliux: :)
<juliux> jono, what do you mean with score?
<jono> juliux: oops, english slang, "what is the current status"
<jono> katkin: yeah should be fun, might be worth us scheduling reasonably regular calls - once a month or so
<jono> I am scheduling regular calls with my target teams where I can
<jono> mainly marketing, MOTU and a few others
<juliux> jono, looks very good, we talked last week with a university in krefeld/germany and they can give us a lot of rooms but we have to pay for them
<jono> juliux: right
<jono> juliux: is it expensive?
<juliux> jono, and we also have some rooms for free but we have some communication problems with them
<jono> juliux: communication problems>
<juliux> jono, we dont know it exactly, but we are sure that we will find money if we are searching for it;)
<juliux> jono, they guys are not happy that we also went to the university and asked them
<katkin> jono: yep I agree, maybe get a re-occurring call in the diary at the beginning of the month?
<jono> heh
* jono feels a "will canonical fund it question coming his way!
* jono feels a "will canonical fund it question coming his way!"
<jono> damn
<jono> I can't type today
<jono> katkin: sounds great
<juliux> jono, but they didnt response for a longer time so we searched for an other room
<jono> katkin: which date is good for you?
<juliux> jono, we have today our weekly ubucon-de meeting perhaps i know more after that
<jono> juliux: excellent, keep me updated
<juliux> jono, sure
<jenda> jono: will canonical fund it?
<jono> juliux: we also need to discuss an EUTeams team for LoCos - what we discussed at LinuxTag
<jono> jenda: well...
<jenda> (I didn't want you to be disappointed, and it seemed juliux wasn't about to ask ;))
* jono whistles and looks around
<katkin> jono: How about the first Monday of every month, the first meeting being Mon 2nd July?
<jono> katkin: sounds great
<juliux> jono, right
<jono> katkin: 3pm?
* jenda checks katkin whois
<katkin> jono: sounds good. I'll put it in my diary now. Do you have a google diary?
<jenda> katkin: who are you? :)
<juliux> jenda,PriceChild> <Belutz> QUESTION: if a loco are creating a nation wide event, is it
<juliux>  possible that we ask canonical for sponsor (aside from conference kits)?
<juliux> <sabdfl> ask of course! we haven't sponsored anything like that before, but it i
<juliux> s possible
<juliux> <sabdfl> so feel free to make a case for it
<juliux> jenda, from the last ask mark session;)
<jenda> juliux: :D
<jenda> cool
<jono> katkin: yep google diary, just added it :)
<katkin> jenda: I'm a new Marketing Manager. I'm working with Gerry, I started on 12th June
<jenda> katkin: ah, cool! :)
<jenda> katkin: welcome, then :)
* jenda had no idea
<jono> juliux: jenda: we do consider funding, send me a detailed proposal
<katkin> jenda: thanks :)
<juliux> jono, we will if we think we need it
<katkin> jenda: where are you based?
<jenda> katkin: I'm "one of the marketing team guys" ;)
<jono> juliux: good man
<jenda> katkin: and i'm in Prague, Czech republic
<juliux> jono, we want to try to do it with local sponsors, in the next week we will write an e-mail to all ubuntu partners in germany
<jono> juliux: I would always recommend local sponsorship, and canonical funding is rare to be honest
<jono> as a rule we do not sponsor loco events, not enough money
<juliux> jono, i think canonicals sponsoring should be to send the local employess for a talk;)
<jono> juliux: would be interesting
<jenda> jono: speaking of which... (please don't kill me for the question) will there be a way to humbly beg for sponsorship for the next UDS? For Sevilla, the wiki just kept saying 'more info soon' until the info came as 'no more sponsorships'
<jono> jenda: we internally pick sponsorships now
<jenda> jono: ok
<jono> jenda: so, keep up the good work, and you might get in :)
<katkin> jenda: indeed, I'm "one of the marketing team guys" :D. I do love Prague, it's a very beautiful city.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jono> jenda: also, the last time, I never had anything to do with the sponsorships
<juliux> jono, tsts that is not realy the open ubuntu way;)
<jenda> katkin: :)
<juliux> hi gerry 
<jono> juliux: it is when its canonical money :P
<jenda> jono: I wasn't blaming you
<juliux> jono, i know
<jono> jenda: I know, its cool :)
<jenda> juliux: now we're outnumbered
* jenda runs
<juliux> jenda, lol
<jenda> :)
<jono> I think katkin and I should beat both of you up - Canonical power!
<jono> :P
<jenda> :)
* jenda arms himself with community backup
<jono> jenda: heh
<juliux> hm we need more community people now 
<jenda> oh well, kitchen calls, I'll brb.
<jono> I have to run
<jono> later chaps
<juliux> jenda, lets write a community controlled bot;)
<juliux> jono, if you read something about the german ubucon on the planet you can be sure that we have fixed the major problems
<jono> juliux: right
<jenda> juliux: BTW, we are establishing the Czech LoCo as a legal entity soon.
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> juliux: it will make it possible to have a formal budget and all that jazz ;)
<juliux> jenda, i know
<jenda> Unfortunately, I'm the only donator so far :D
<jenda> *donor?
<juliux> jenda, during the time there will be more
<jenda> (I would use the word sponsor, but as I learnt about a week ago, you are only legally a sponsor if you are getting advertisements in return :))
<jenda> bah, I gotta get back to work. If all goes well, I could even afford the UDS myself ;)
<juliux> jenda, good luck
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: crap
<jenda> juliux: the bus is full :(
<jenda> I'll have to keep prodding them if any reservations were cancelled... and then just chance waiting at the bus stop and hope someone doesn't turn up  :D
<juliux> oh no
<jenda> Well, we'll just have to hope.
<jenda> Worst case scenario: either I or beuno stay in Prague - if I stay, he'll have to carry my books back :D
<jenda> In fact, that's what we'll do. I'll stay, and then try to hitchhike :)
<jenda> shouldn't be too hard.
<Mike_F> jenda, thanks for sending the flyers
<jenda> Mike_F: no problem - did you say 'what was left of them' earlier?
<Mike_F> yes
<Mike_F> i guess someone or something didn't like them
<jenda> damn
<Mike_F> yeah, what i got was pretty funny though
<jenda> What did they do to them?
<Mike_F> i bright red Honda Owners Manual and what looks like someone trying to claim one of the email scam prizes
<Mike_F> The Scammers must of got the Ubuntu Flyers
<Mike_F> It looked like the envelope got chewed up in a sorting machince some where on the US side
<jenda> juliux: you know, the 21st century is amazing - hitchhiking is now done over the internet, too :)
<jenda> Mike_F: what?
<jenda> Mike_F: I don't understand :D
<jenda> Sounds funky enough.
<Mike_F> That's what I got in one of the envelopes that the postal service sends you when they find a damaged letter
<jenda> ah
<Mike_F> They also say they are sorry
<jenda> :D
<jenda> bastards
<jenda> and they get paid for that...
<Mike_F> Well someone get the Flyers in a way we did spread the word about Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, they also say sorry when some twit posts you a SASE that is open and empty because the adhesive strip has never even been exposed
<jenda> Mike_F: :)
<Mike_F> I once got a letter addressed to someone's landlord in New York City with their rent check in it.
<Mike_F> No bad since that's about 1200 miles from here
<Mike_F> I sent it in for them
<Mike_F> Now, Does anyone know how I could get some flyers ?
<elkbuntu> Mike_F, with a note to the tune of 'the postal service are a bunch of untrained monkeys. it is a miracle there is not poop smeared on this envelope'
<jenda> Mike_F: I got the price for the 800 from my printer guy
<jenda> I could try finding it :D
<jenda> Mike_F: it looks like $200 for 200
<jenda> Which is more than I expected :(
<jenda> erm
<jenda> $200 for 800
<Mike_F> That's about what they would cost here
<jenda> ok
<jenda> you'd probably have to add about $20 for shipping
<Mike_F> I think we need to make something with spot color so it can be printer on a color laser without using $300 worth of toner
<Mike_F> Our Loco here in Florida is starting to get the artistic people together on that
<jenda> cool
<Mike_F> I am not one of those, I just get out to a lot of business networking
<Mike_F> So I can get thing out to the people
<jenda> Mike_F: how much would the fliers cost you there? If I know, I could try convincing the guy to go down with the price.
<Mike_F> The big problem is something like that fyler needs to be printed 100,000+ on an offset press to get them down to a few pennies a copy
<jenda> yep
<Mike_F> Which is what Canonical obviously had done
<jenda> that's why the 800 cost as much as it would.
<jenda> AND it costs almost the same as 1600
<Mike_F> So give that they just aren't cost effictive to print short run
<Mike_F> Exactly
<jenda> The problem is, not many people are willing to fund fliers for their loco.
<juliux> Mike_F, in germany 10.000 flyer cost only 400
<jenda> juliux: I'm sure it would cost less with this guy.
<juliux> jenda, the cost depends on the kind of flyers, if you only make a din a4 sheet it is less money;)
<Mike_F> The red background is the killer on the laser printer
<jenda> juliux: I was asking for those made by canonical
<Mike_F> Process Red in laser would burn both magenta and yellow toner
<jenda> Mike_F: which reminds me, I stole one from the pack I sent you and sent it to the printer guy...
<juliux> jenda, ok, we payed 460 for 10.000
<jenda> Mike_F: not that it matters now :D
<juliux> jenda, and thas is a good price in germany
<jenda> juliux: that is a good price
<jenda> juliux: what did they look like?
<jenda> (double-sided, folded?)
<juliux> jenda, they are the same as the canonical ubuntu ones
<jenda> cool
<juliux> jenda, but they are in german;)
<jenda> that's a very good price, then.
<jenda> of course
<juliux> jenda, now they are only 412 
<juliux> jenda, the price falls every half year
<jenda> really? cool :)
* jenda watches the Euro deflate...
<Mike_F> More Euros for less US Dollars, sounds good to me :-)
<myriam_rs> if only this was true regardind CHF :-(
<myriam_rs> Euro has gone really high for us now here in Switzerland :-(
<jenda> Mike_F: actually, if there was a deflation in euroland, it would mean the euro is more expensive ;)
<jenda> (compare with inflation - when money loses its value)
<myriam_rs> I get less Euro for my money now, but US Dollar is the same since months
<jenda> the US dollar has been falling compared to the CZK and the euro for some time now.
<jenda> (and for me, an exporter, it's a bad thing ;))
<Vorian> exporter eh?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> in essence, yep
<jenda> the only thing I import is tsmithe's proofreading.
<Mike_F> jenda, I always get confused about those things
<Mike_F> I got to get over to Orlando, one more thing
<Mike_F> If our Loco makes our own Ubuntu Flyers would the marketing team like copies
<jenda> Mike_F: I think you would find other english-speaking locos interested in tem.
<jenda> *them
<Mike_F> Good Idea, 
<jenda> Mike_F: the US LoCos would be a good place to start :)
<Mike_F> Thanks I got to sign off
<Mike_F> bye
<Vorian> US loco's?
<Vorian> They have LoCo teams in the US?
<juliux> hi Vorian 
<Vorian> hey juliux :)
<juliux> Vorian, did you revice the shirts?
<Vorian> not yet....
<Vorian> juliux, how long do packages normally take?
<juliux> Vorian, they said 5 days, but they also said 5 days to denmark and there it was after 1 day;)
<Vorian> wow
<Vorian> juliux, I'll let you know when I get them
<Vorian> You can keep a log
<Vorian> :)
<juliux> thxs Vorian 
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> no problem 
<katkin_> so, i became a member of launchpad today, very exciting :)
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> I'm glad you're enjoying your new job, katkin_ 
<katkin_> elkbuntu: thanks :) it's great to be able to see what everyone looks like on launchpad
<elkbuntu> https://launchpad.net/~melissa is me :)
<katkin_> elkbuntu: cool, you're in oz!
<elkbuntu> katkin_, indeed i am
<elkbuntu> oz has ticked into 2am already too, so i should go snuggle into bed
<katkin_> elkbuntu: no worries. Sweet dreams
<elkbuntu> katkin_, same to you, for when it is your turn 
<katkin_> :)
<elkbuntu> katkin_, before i go, i'm going to point you to #ubuntu-women ... it's a project to encourage women to use Ubuntu and other open source software. It'd be wonderful to have a canonical woman in there :)
<katkin_> elkbuntu: absolutely, I'd love to get involved x
<juliux> gerry katkin i need your help;) i get a phone call from a german company who is in contact with malcolm but he doesn t response any phonecalls, is there somebody else they can phone?
<katkin> juliux: hi, can I ask what the company are asking about? So I can be sure to recommend the right person.
<jenda> katkin: welcome to the LP marketing team :)
<jenda> You are member #245
<jenda> (estimate :D)
<juliux> katkin, as i understand it right they have a product for the commercial archive
<katkin> jenda: hi!
<katkin> juliux: I'm not quite sure what you mean? Still getting to grips with things. . . .
<juliux> katkin, somebody from the partner prorgamm is need i think
<juliux> katkin, they are developing a groupwaresoftware and i think they have a contract with canonical that this groupware should go one day into the commercial repository
<katkin> juliux: i see
<gerry> hello 
<gerry> i thiink they need to go through malcolm juliux
<juliux> gerry, nobody else?
<gerry> what's the name of the company and we'll flag it with malcolm
<gerry> malcolm rides alone
<juliux> gerry, globolog
<gerry> but he has some admin help now 
<gerry> so might get a bit easier
<gerry> he's getting old juliux
<gerry> slowing down
<juliux> gerry, no to old for jokes;)
<gerry> i hope not
<gerry> thanks for flagging it up 
<juliux> and not too old for bashing microsoft and suse;)
<gerry> i'll let you know what happens
<gerry> anyone here from the philippines? 
<gerry> anyone? 
<jenda> jsgotangco
<gerry> really? 
<jenda> yes
<jenda> At least, as far as I know :)
<gerry> that's fantastic
<gerry> i have a terrific case study for him
<gerry> or her
<gerry> is he or she online much? 
<jenda> yep, checked
<jenda> gerry: Jerome S Gotangco
<jenda> Him.
<jenda> and yep, he's online often, but not here.
<jenda> gerry: he's on the community council, you should know him ;)
<gerry> of course.i hope he got my fruit basket
<jenda> :D
<myriam_rs> hi gerry :-)
<jenda> gerry: updated
<jenda> gerry: is early registration still up?
<gerry> early reg gone 
<gerry> hi myriam
<gerry> i hear you've a new member on the women list
<myriam_rs> well, not so new, I'm here since June last year :-)
* myriam_rs should read better
<myriam_rs> suppose you mean Katkin :-)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-20
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<poningru> hmm this isnt good
<bordy> wassat poningru?
<bordy> is it that cedega hates me? Yeah thats not good. 
<poningru> I guess I'll start helping out with UWN again
<poningru> Burgundavia: ping
<poningru> so thoughts on getting rid of our names from release walkthroughs?
<Burgundavia> poningru: our names?
<poningru> yeah dude we always do "brought to you by:"
<poningru> end credits as it were
<poningru> dont think its fare to the rest of the community imho
<poningru> fair*
<Burgundavia> poningru: the thing says the marketing team
<Burgundavia> it is clear that the document is the only thing brought by the marketing team
<poningru> no not the UWN
<poningru> the release notes
<Burgundavia> that what I was talkinga bout
<Burgundavia> the footer also works to bring in new people
<poningru> well if it said the marketing team that would be fine
<poningru> but it gives our names
<poningru> anyway I have to go to sleep
<poningru> would like to continue this later
<Burgundavia> ahh, right
<Burgundavia> the footers were made consistent in awhile back
<jenda> Burgundavia?
<jenda> oh, is that 'put the UWN on the forums?' ;)
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<juliux> jenda, i want to got to the custom today, but i have only reception for the john mcmurry books
<juliux> jenda, but you also talked about other books
<jenda> argh
<jenda> yes, that's true
<jenda> just a sec, i'll try to fish that out.
<juliux> jenda, i have here 8 mc murries and the concept of law, the moraltiy of law and law empire
<juliux> jenda, so which books are missing?
<jenda> ah
<jenda> just mcmurries
<juliux> ok
<jenda> the three law books you named were the only different ones.
<jenda> juliux: thanks a million :)
<juliux> jenda, good then i will try my very best with the papers i have
<juliux> jenda, how much mcmurries are missing?
<jenda> up to 4
<jenda> but since they refused to ship some, it is hard to count precisely.
<juliux> ok i have three things at the custom
<juliux> but it could be that i/we have to pay some taxes because i didnt went to the custom within 7 days
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I'll cover that
<juliux> because i had no car and now i am traveling by train there
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> where is it?
<juliux> it will take 1h per direction
<jenda> jeezus
<juliux> it is in the middle of noware
<jenda> O_o
<jenda> And you're going there just because of the books?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> Well, please do count all that it costs you and subtract it from the sticker money :D
<jenda> taxes, train ticket, and stuff.
<jenda> I wouldn't want you to have to pay for my books :(
<jenda> The bureaucratic bastards :D
<juliux> jenda, http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&saddr=conertplatz&daddr=Hartmut-Dost-Stra%C3%9Fe,+Albertstadt+(Industriegel%C3%A4nde)+01099+Dresden,+Dresden,+Sachsen,+Deutschland&sll=51.124214,10.546875&sspn=8.926113,21.643066&ie=UTF8&cd=1&ll=51.061142,13.743725&spn=0.069803,0.169086&z=13&om=1 that is my way;)
<juliux> it is only 16min by car but 1h by bus and train
<jenda> ok, all across town :)
<jenda> the bastard-
<jenda> *s
* jenda hides from the CoC
<juliux> hehe
* juliux waits
<juliux> perhaps i have a lift;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<juliux> he will give me a call the next two hours
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> juliux: how many inhabitants does Dresden have?
<juliux> i think around 500.000
<jenda> cool
<juliux> 38.000 students;)
<jenda> neat )
<jenda> *:)
<jenda> I think Charles University has about 30k
<jenda> juliux: is that point on the map where you live?
<juliux> that is not only the technical university, we also have an advanced technical college and some arts universitys
<juliux> jenda, yes
<juliux> jenda, http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&q=conertplatz+1&sll=51.045315,13.691937&sspn=0.008728,0.021136&ie=UTF8&ll=51.046264,13.692977&spn=0.008728,0.021136&z=16&iwloc=addr&om=1
<jenda> juliux: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&saddr=conertplatz&daddr=Hartmut-Dost-Stra%C3%9Fe,+Albertstadt+(Industriegel%C3%A4nde)+01099+Dresden,+Dresden,+Sachsen,+Deutschland&sll=51.124214,10.546875&sspn=8.926113,21.643066&ie=UTF8&cd=1&ll=51.061142,13.743725&spn=0.069803,0.169086&z=13&om=1
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: or, more precisely: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&saddr=conertplatz&daddr=Hartmut-Dost-Stra%C3%9Fe,+Albertstadt+(Industriegel%C3%A4nde)+01099+Dresden,+Dresden,+Sachsen,+Deutschland&sll=51.124214,10.546875&sspn=8.926113,21.643066&ie=UTF8&cd=1&ll=51.061142,13.743725&spn=0.069803,0.169086&z=13&om=1
<jenda> but I live just a few meters from the Wenceslas Square.
<juliux> jenda, why are posting allways the same url?
<jenda> it's not :)
<juliux> jenda, it is
<jenda> it's from a different street :)
<jenda> hm
<juliux> jenda, it is always dresden;9
<jenda> really?
<juliux> you have to klick url of this page if you swithc to an other city
<jenda> It should be the road from Krkonosk 2, Prague, Czech Republic to Conertplatz
<jenda> hmm
<juliux> no
<jenda> well, that's what I gave it ;)
<jenda> btw, google.de knows my street, but google.com doesn't :?
<jenda> *:?
<jenda> *:/
* jenda gives up on computers for today
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: ah, now I understand :D
<jenda> juliux: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&saddr=Krkono%C5%A1sk%C3%A1+2,+Prague,+Czech+Republic&daddr=Conertplatz&sll=51.061142,13.743725&sspn=0.049197,0.160675&ie=UTF8&om=1&z=8
<juliux> takes a long time;)
<juliux> it is only 150km
<juliux> jenda,  i have bad news for you 
<juliux> jenda, a few books are send back to the us
<jenda> argh
<jenda> why?
<juliux> jenda, because i wasnt within 7 days there and becasue the new terrorism law the send everything after 7 days back
<jenda> that's not good
<jenda> ouch
<jenda> *****
<juliux> jenda, but the have still the old notice papers that said that you only have to pay a taxe if you get them after 7 days
<juliux> jenda, sorry
<juliux> i realy have no idea why i have only 7 days time
<jenda> so, how many do you have?
<jenda> I'll survive.
<juliux> i wasnt jet by the custom
<juliux> i just phone them to ask how much taxes i have to pay and then they say me we allread sent back two of your packages
<jenda> ok
<juliux> f****** custom
<jenda> bastards :/
<jenda> I wonder if the vendors will refund me.
<jenda> And something tells me they won't :D
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> i have no idea what then happen
<juliux> perhaps the us army will destroy them
<juliux> jenda, i am real sorry for that
<jenda> bah, I'll survive :)
<jenda> maybe they'll try sending them again :D
<jenda> but that is just really stupid
<jenda> I think they should pay for the damages if they sent them back without informing you they would, but meh.
<juliux> normaly if you have 2 weeks time the goverment has 3 mont thime
<juliux> so i have no idea why they allready send the packages back
<jenda> it's stupid, but I guess there's nothing we can do.
<jenda> By the way, it is also unconstitutional - they aren't allowed to apply a law before you have a chance to know it.
<juliux> it is apply since 2001
<juliux> but the haven new notice papers to send you that you have package at the custom
<jenda> oh, but they still send out the old notices, which don't tell you?
<jenda> O_o
<juliux> because the notice you didnt geht the notices from the custom you get it from dhl or german mail
<jenda> oh, I see.
<tsmithe> jenda, ping?
<jenda> tsmithe: pong
<tsmithe> damn i wasn't expecting you to be that quick :p
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> Do we have any Ubuntu Server marketing material?
<juliux> somerville32, on cebit there was something printed from canonical
<somerville32> cebit?
<juliux> CeBIT is the biggest it expo of the world
<juliux> it is every year in hannover/germany and canonical was there so i see the printed stuff
<somerville32> Ah, ok :] 
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-21
<Vorian> Burgundavia, any idea when the next CC meeting will be?
<Burgundavia> Vorian: we are discussing that right now
<Vorian> kewl :)
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps bug 121499 is something to look at 
<Burgundavia> bug #131499
<Burgundavia> bug #121499
<Admiral_Chicago> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/121499
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it could be a good idea.
<Burgundavia> punted it to Mark
<Admiral_Chicago> awesome.
<AnssiP> Any references/articles/reviews about the quality of Canonical support? If I buy a $250 dollar support for a year, can Itrust that I can work efficiently in out big corporate MS-Windows environment? What about the non-tech office workers here?
<AnssiP> I mean, personally my biggest Linux gripes have been integrating to AD and Exchange. (And integrating to Nokia smart phones that we have.)
<Burgundavia> AnssiP: hmm, never seen anything either way
<Burgundavia> having met the canonical support guys, I would say the level is pretty high
<Burgundavia> as for AD support. that is actually pretty easy
<AnssiP> Well, that's good to know. If they are not too busy.
<Burgundavia> are you thinking of more than 1 desktiop?
<AnssiP> Well, I am thinking of starting with myself, then promoting that to others.
<Burgundavia> I would look for a local providor
<AnssiP> I don't see how calling/mailing a local is any better that Canonical headquarters...
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/commercial/marketplace/europe
<Burgundavia> Canonical global support HQ is in Montreal, QC, Canada
<AnssiP> I know some Finnish Linux support companies, but I really don't see why I should go local.
<Burgundavia> timezones are going to kill you
<AnssiP> yeah, that might be a problem...
<Burgundavia> plus local people speak Finnish
<AnssiP> Well, we are a bi-lingual company...
<Burgundavia> not saying don't go with Canonical, just saying you are likely to get better support from a local provider, given the number of computers you have, the timezone and the language one
<AnssiP> I see, you have a point, especially with Canada vs. Finland timezones.
<Burgundavia> I know Canonical does 24/7 support
<Burgundavia> ie: you wouild get support in your local timezone
<AnssiP> 24/7 cost more...
* jenda pokes juliux 
<juliux> jenda, autsch
<jenda> :)
<jenda> juliux: how was the trip to the customs?
<juliux> jenda, well takes only 30min
<jenda> cool
<jenda> and...? ;)
<juliux> i get on mcmurry
<jenda> one
<juliux> yes
<jenda> that's 9 altogether, correct?
<juliux> yes
<jenda> ok
<juliux> and i know why this sending goes to the custom
<jenda> why?
<juliux> the book was in a big bag
<jenda> ah
<juliux> and there was only a badge with my name an nothing about the content
<jenda> did you have to pay any customs?
<jenda> Bah, the senders are obviously stupid ;)
<juliux> but inside the bag was the book well packe with all informations on it which the custom needs
<juliux> so if they send it with out the bag there were no problem
<jenda> When you don't know your business, it's time to switch lines of work - they should consider construction or a janitor job ;)
<juliux> but i dont understand why they send 8 books with out a bag and 4 books with a bag
<jenda> different vendors
<juliux> no i dont had to pay any customs
<jenda> good
<juliux> jenda, the badge on the books is always the same
<jenda> Whenever I send anything outside the EU, I attach a customs notice :/
<jenda> bah, don't worry about the other 3 book
<jenda> s
<jenda> If I don't come on the 29th, it's probably because my biechemical friend killed me, but hey, that happens ;)
<juliux> lol
<jenda> I gotta go get beuno's ticket.
<juliux> did you allready have on?
<jenda> I'll have to pay the buggers, too, because the tickets are non-transferrable.
<jenda> yes, I have one for myself
<jenda> I'll have to return mine, buy a return ticket for beuno and a one way ticket for myself.
<juliux> so you are coming 100%;)
<jenda> Well...
<jenda> beuno's coming 100% ;)
<jenda> I'll have to hitchhike.
<jenda> I believe there is a 99% chance I'll make it before the evening :D
<jenda> Do you guys have euro-coin phone booths?
<jenda> I could call you when I get there.
<juliux> what is a euro-coin-phone?
<jenda> I really gotta go fetch the ticket - the reservation will be out in 46 minutes :)
<jenda> erm
<jenda> a phone booth that'll take coins
<juliux> jenda, ok then go;)
<jenda> (we only have phones that take pre-paid cards)
* jenda gone
<juliux> we also have some for coins
<juliux> i hope
<jenda> juliux: I hope so too ;)
<jenda> Not sure if my cell phone can do that kinda thing.
<jenda> where's beuno when I need him ;)
<juliux> jenda, but dont call me in the middle of the nigth;)
<jenda> juliux: you think I could get a hitch at 2 AM? ;)
<juliux> bahh
<juliux> what should i do so early in the morning?
<jenda> If I don't get a last-minute ticket on the bus station, I'll put beuno on the bus, and go home, have a good night's sleep, and start the adventure at 9 ;)
<juliux> hehe
<jenda> juliux: nothing - we'll take care of ourselves till you feel like meeting us :)
<juliux> i thought you all ready have a ticke
<jenda> Well, yes
<jenda> but I had to transfer that one to beuno.
<juliux> ahh
<jenda> becuase I can't let beuno hitchhike in an unknown country :)
<juliux> hmm but germany is also unknown for him;)
<jenda> well, he won't have to hitchhike at all - he'll just have to survive from 4 AM to whenever you or I meet him in a foreign city ;)
<jenda> And I think he's capable of doing that.
<jenda> If not, I could take him hitchhiking with me, but 2 guys have to wait twice as long for a hitch.
<jenda> no, wrong - 3 times, according to a hitchhiking guide ;)
<juliux> i think you can get a breakfest here at 9 am
<jenda> a single girl: 12 times faster; 2 girls: 6 times faster; 3 girls or 1+1: twice as fast; 2 guys: 3 times slower; 3 guys: never. (compared to a single guy ;))
<jenda> I won't be there at 9
<jenda> If I'm lucky, I  could be there at noon.
<juliux> ok of you get the early bus you can get a breakfast here at 9am;)
<juliux> s/if/of
<jenda> oh, the midnight one? Possibly ;)
<jenda> But considering the prices in germany, I think I'll be taking a sandwich ;)
<jenda> I gotta run off again. Have lunch with me ma :)
<mrevell> hey - any UWN chaps in here?
<Admiral_Chicago> mrevell: boredandblogging is one
<mrevell> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<mrevell> boredandblogging: I've updated the Launchpad section of the forthcoming UWN.
<Admiral_Chicago> beuno is the other fellow, he isn't online now
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<Lipe_> tsmithe: ping
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-22
<beuno> jenda, :D
<tsmithe> Lipe_, pong
* jenda looks for beuno
<jenda> beuno!
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda!
<beuno> how's it going?
<jenda> not bad :)
<jenda> well, no - bad;)
<jenda> I'm trying to study for the exam, but I suck at studying.
<jenda> ergo - I barely started :D
<jenda> Anyway... to the point. I got you a ticket.
<jenda> (that's the good news ;))
<beuno> heh, I'll be prepared to drink your test results away then  ;D
<jenda> :D
<jenda> I won't know them yet.
<beuno> yay!  dresden return ticket?
<jenda> (Which doesn't mean we can't drink to them)
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> The neutral news is that it cost about 28
<jenda> And... the bad news... :)
<jenda> is that I only have a ticket from Dresden to Prague, not one from Prague to Dresden for myself ;)
<jenda> So I'll take you to the bus here...
<jenda> and hitchhike the next day :)
<beuno> nice, neutral news!
<beuno> really?  why is that?
<jenda> And we'll have to meetup in Dresden once I get there.
<jenda> The bus was full.
<beuno> :/
<jenda> I canceled the first reservation because of the doubts jul.iux had about being able to be there on that day... and when I tried to re-book it, it was gone.
<jenda> So, we'll have to split up.
<beuno> hmmm...  wouldn't it be better/more fun for both of us to hitchhike?
<jenda> It could, maybe :)
<beuno> can you get the money back from  the ticket?
<jenda> However, it is supposed to take 2 hitchhiking guys 3 times as long to get a hitch than a single guy ;)
<jenda> yes, but not much - the one-way ticket only costs a little bit less than the two-way
<jenda> it would probably get you about 4 euro :)
<beuno> jenda: I'm not in a hurry
<jenda> neither am I, I guess :)
<jenda> We just gotta be there by the evening.
<jenda> Yeah, we could do that.
<elkbuntu> jenda, you need to hope some twit doesnt make it to the bus an you can coerce your way on
<jenda> elkbuntu: I will try that.
<jenda> but they say it's not very common with international rides.
<beuno> I don't mind hitchhiking and waiting around as much as waiting in some unknown place  :D
<jenda> we'll still try :)
<jenda> beuno: +at 3 AM ;)
<jenda> beuno: ok, makes sense ;)
<beuno> jenda: right, so this gets more interesting by the minute  :p
<jenda> Then, the plan is: we drink on the 28th, but not so much we won't be able to negotiate with the bus folks ;)
<jenda> At midnight, we check out the bus. If mentioned 'twit' exists, we take the bus to Dresden...
<beuno> jenda: right, or enough not to mind riding with cows  :D
<jenda> ...and find a comfortable park bench to spend the rest of the night on ;)
<jenda> :D
<jenda> This'll be fun :)
<beuno> jenda: yes it will!
<jenda> I don't think the German police will like one Czech and one Argentinian on their park benches, but meh :)
<jenda> And if no such twit exists...
<jenda> ...we go back to drinking...
<beuno> jenda: works for me too  ;)
<jenda> ...but not so much that we look like **** in the morning...
<jenda> ...and in the morning, we dress up as well as we can, and go take a hitch :)
<beuno> sounds like a... err... mockup of a plan  :D
<jenda> :D
<jenda> or a **ckup.
* jenda runs
<jenda> beuno: when do you leave Prague?
<beuno> jenda: when I but the ticket to madrid
<jenda> whehe
<jenda> marvelous freedom :)
<jenda> you can pretty much stay as long as you like here.
<beuno> jenda: it was the main attraction of this trip
<jenda> beuno: the ticket to Madrid? ;)
<beuno> jenda: great!  I want a few days to get to know prague by day and by night, so I don't think I'll bug you too long!
<jenda> I'll show you around ;)
<jenda> On our way to Dresden, we won't really have anything with us, as we're not even staying the night... we'll have a backpack full of beer for the Dresden guys... and ourselves :)
<beuno> jenda: yeah, I'm going straight to madrid instead of barcelona, and then from Madrid go to barcelona and yadayada
<jenda> We can also take sandwiches, because Germany is about 5 times as expensive as the CR ;)
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> On our way back, we need to transport 9 big books, 3 small books and about 11 shirts.
<jenda> oh, and I'll be taking stickers with me.
<jenda> By the way - new stickers available :)
<beuno> jenda: cool, cool, I'll get my ticket London > Prague now then
<jenda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2891790
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: sweet :)
<jenda> tell me when you arrive.
<jenda> It'll be par avion?
<beuno> jenda: I'll have to look at what's cheaper
<jenda> cool
<jenda> I'll pick you up on the station/airport if you come at any time after 18:00, June 27
<jenda> Which is when my exam ends.
<beuno> jenda: I'll make sure I get there after 18hs
<jenda> The time between that and picking you up I'll spend celebrating with the classmatzorz ;)
<jenda> coolio
<beuno> hahaha
<beuno> you really squeeze everything you can out of every minute, don't you?
<mrevell> beuno: ping
<beuno> mrevell: pong
<jenda> beuno: of course ;)
<mrevell> beuno: I've added a Launchpad story to UWN. You the person to tell these days?
<beuno> although I'm about to go and see mako give a talk on derivatives, I might not have wifi, it's been misbehaving
* jenda waves at mrevell 
<mrevell> yo jenda
<jenda> mrevell: BTW, very good feedback from the loco on recent LP-translations changes :)
<jenda> mrevell: although there's no pleasing some people ^.^
<mrevell> jenda: Excellent! Are there any emails I can take a look at?
<jenda> not really :)
<beuno> mrevell: yeap, cool, thanks  :D
<jenda> It's just my overall impression from the meeting we had recently :)
<mrevell> Have you guys met Kat, who's recently joined Canonical?
<jenda> mrevell: he showed up in the channel a few times.
<jenda> or... she?
<jenda> :)
<mrevell> jenda: Kat's a she :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok
<mrevell> jenda: She's on holiday for a couple of days. I'll introduce her properly when she gets bacl
<mrevell> s/bacl/back
<jenda> cool :) thankee
<beuno> ok, going up, I think I'll be back in 5 minutes  :D
* jenda wonders what going up meant
<juliux> hi all, has anybody an idea what the offical writing for ubucon ist? it is Ubucon? UBUcon? ubucon?
<Vorian> !ubucon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubucon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vorian> well, that sucks
<Vorian> there is something on the wiki juliux 
<juliux> i would write it ubucon like the ubuntu name
<juliux> ahh on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon?highlight=%28ubucon%29 it is Ubucon
<jenda> juliux: the name of Ubuntu is capitalised :)
<jenda> should be Ubucon, too.
<jenda> or is it... come to think of it, in the logo, it ain't....
<jenda> oh well, I should be studying. /me runs off from computer.
<beuno> weeeee, wireless works here
<beuno> if anyone is bored, the talk on debian derivatives is being streamed at:   http://streams.video.debconf.org:8000/   (upper talk room)
<juliux> jenda, on the logo it is ubuntu;)
<MitchM> hey jenda 
<jenda> mrevell: yo!
<jenda> erm
<jenda> MitchM: :)
<mrevell> jenda: phone, brb
<jenda> sorry, mrevell
<MitchM> heyo jenda; how's everything going?
<jenda> (just a mis-completion by my tab key)
<jenda> MitchM: not too bad :)
<MitchM> diy going good?
<jenda> MitchM: haven't been able to give it much love lately.
<MitchM> ah.
<MitchM> no love :(
<jenda> MitchM: but I will soon be back on track!
<jenda> :)
<jenda> Last exam next wednesday
<jenda> and then just some work to do.
<MitchM> nice!
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> everything else going good?
<MitchM> any problems with the server?
<jenda> Not that I know of :)
<jenda> meatballhat: ping
<jenda> he might know more than I right now...
<meatballhat> jenda: pong
<meatballhat> :)
<MitchM> :)
<jenda> meatballhat: here's our server man :)
* MitchM waves franticly
<meatballhat> MitchM: only that we were trying to get the MySQL credentials ;-)
<jenda> meatballhat: BTW, why do we still have a placeholder on the site? :) We should at least put the old version up, or link to the wiki... or something :)
<meatballhat> MitchM: I'm guessing our emails died somewhere :(
<MitchM> meatballhat, har har -- shoot me an email with anything you need (mitch -at- kci.net)
<MitchM> hmm.
<MitchM> probably.
<meatballhat> jenda: you don't like it?  :)
<meatballhat> MitchM: will do
<jenda> meatballhat: the 'hold please'? :)
<MitchM> hah. yeah; that is kind of 'weak sauce' :P
<MitchM> you guys run on the same server as ubuntucounter.org 
<jenda> meatballhat: weeelll, since we have links to the site all over, I don't think it looks too good - for all they know, we might not be working on the site at all! (cough, cough)
* jenda knows :)
<meatballhat> :D  yesh, 'tis weak
<MitchM> speaking of which; i lost my password...
<MitchM> :(
<MitchM> (for ucouner)
<MitchM> counter*
<jenda> yikes
<elkbuntu> MitchM, ... you lost what?
<MitchM> my password to ubuntucounter.org (and my number_
<MitchM> )
<elkbuntu> as in the root password to the server or the one you sent me?
<MitchM> the one for my user
<elkbuntu> ah... whoops
<MitchM> ubuntu user #----
<MitchM> :)
<elkbuntu> hmm... i'll see if i can find you
<MitchM> awesome - thanks :)
<elkbuntu> MitchM, details heading to you in email
<MitchM> awesome ! thanks elkbuntu :)
<MitchM> Hows everything going for you?
<beuno> MitchM: hello  :D
<MitchM> hey beuno :)
<beuno> I hear you have spare servers you want to give away  :p
<elkbuntu> busy but no $ for most of it
<elkbuntu> lol
<MitchM> lol
<MitchM> yes. Just handing out free servers.
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> did you need hosting beuno ?
<beuno> I'm having some problems keeping up with the http://ubuntustats.com/ load
<MitchM> sure - i'll give you a login to the server if you think it'll have what you need.
<MitchM> server load is minimal at the moment
<beuno> it did relativiely well when it got dugg, but I don't think I can keep it on my server as it grows
<MitchM> *nods*
<MitchM> have statistics i can look at?
<beuno> MitchM: that would rock!
<MitchM> ok let me set you up real quick
<beuno> MitchM: I should, but I don't yet
<MitchM> k'
<MitchM> beuno for ur un?
<beuno> I might move the data gathering part to your server, and keep the frontend on mine, that would distribute the load
<MitchM> that'd be good.
<beuno> the only wierd thing I need is PyXML installed, the rest is pretty standard
<MitchM> what does that entail?
<MitchM> k
<MitchM> what version?
<beuno> I've got 0.8.4 right now
<MitchM> in repos?
<elkbuntu> wow... /me checks the ucounter stats again after a long time of not doing so... 
<elkbuntu> http://ubuntucounter.org/awstats/awstats.pl
<beuno> I downloaded and installed it since my servers run RH
* MitchM would like to mention that the .pl scripts for awstats like to eat CPU :)
<MitchM> wow.
<beuno> elkbuntu: that's a pretty amazing stat
<elkbuntu> yeah, i knwo, but that is worth it :
<MitchM> (im surprised someone hasn't complained yet)
<MitchM> lol
<elkbuntu> Unique visitors: 930531
* MitchM gets his BW for free.
<MitchM> I'm sure they'll stick it to me one of these days.
<MitchM> mostly forum posts with your image?
<elkbuntu> and blogs
<MitchM> *nods* ;)
<elkbuntu> i see the images on lots of blogs
<elkbuntu> get a pang of pride each and every darn time ;)
<MitchM> lol
<MitchM> :D
<MitchM> beuno, 64.187.64.115 // username: beuno
<beuno> elkbuntu: can you think of any way to integrate that into ubuntustats?   as in more then just showing the number
<elkbuntu> beuno, not really. i dont know how ubuntustats works for a start
<beuno> elkbuntu: the actual code is freely available on LP for starters, but the main idea is I gather information from *everywhere* I can, put them into a database, and show it in as many ways as possible
<beuno> right now it's just an ajax useless but nice interface, but the idea is to show short and long term stats
<elkbuntu> beuno, i dont really have the time to sniff someone's code to figure something out, especially since i dont know any ajax yet... but i suspect an rss feed would probably cause a fair bit of drain on the counter site
<elkbuntu> and i suck at rss feeds anyway
<beuno> elkbuntu: I don't want to impose any work on you, just thought that we could add a feed for new users so I can add a column with "new registered ubuntu users" or something like that
<beuno> I don't mind doing work myself, either on my side or yours
<elkbuntu> i'll see if i can figure how to make an expanded rss feed, although it'll probably be messy since i suck at rss. email me a list of which fields you want, and please do not say 'all of them' as it would kill mitch's server with all the db calls
<beuno> elkbuntu: will do, I basically just need one that would just require a query every 20-30 minutes at the most, which would return the latest new members, doesn't matter if it's RSS, email, whatever
<beuno> if it's easier, you can just hook in so an email gets sent out when I user subscribes, and I'l do the rest
<beuno> I parse a lot of emails for bugs, answers, commits, etc
<elkbuntu> i'll have a look. i'm cautious about touching the code while it is in production, but it should be doable
<beuno> elkbuntu: no real hurry, just thought it would be a neat feature
<elkbuntu> hmm... i might head to bed. g'nite
<beuno> night elkbuntu
<beuno> tsmithe: hey-ho
<tsmithe> yoyo
<beuno> tsmithe: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/ubuntu-stats/devel
<beuno> as promised
<tsmithe> excellent :D
<Burgundavia> http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2007/06/22/tech-microsoft-linux.html
<leftcase> Burgundavia, It can only be good news for Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> it being reported in mainstream news orgs is big news
<tsmithe> i have a theory that canonical is doing more than i can publicly see for behind-the-scenes marketing
* tsmithe leaves it at that and goes to sleep
<Burgundavia> tsmithe: they are certain fielding a lot of press calls
<tsmithe> cool
* tsmithe is actually asleep now
<leftcase> I wonder what happened regarding the ubuntu-marketing manager who replied on list to the observation that dell won't sell ubuntu to business punters?
<Burgundavia> no idea
<orion2012> If I was seeking to publish important announcements regarding the Ubuntu Media Center project, would The Fridge or UWN be more appropriate?
<Burgundavia> orion2012: either
<orion2012> Burgundavia: Thanks.
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-23
<poningru> hey guys next thursday is tribe 2
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> poningru: you want to get something rolling
<Burgundavia> ?
<Flannel> poningru: you mean tribe 3?
<Flannel> Oh wait.  It
<Flannel> it's currently june, not july.  haha.
<poningru> ...
<poningru> yeah will start working in the next hour or so
<beuno> jenda: ping?
<juliux> hey beuno 
<beuno> hey juliux!
<juliux> beuno, i you come next friday, you can get a breakfast here at 9
<beuno> I'm about to buy the plane ticket to prague  :D
<beuno> juliux: will be great to meet you
<juliux> beuno, to meet you also;)
<juliux> oh we have to speak with pitti;)
<beuno> juliux: we still don't know how we'll get there
<beuno> but it'll be fun!
<juliux> beuno, i think you take the 2am bus
<juliux> beuno, and if there is no space for jenda he will take the 9am bus;)
<beuno> juliux: aaah, that sounds much more sensible then hitchhiking, although we'll see  :p
<juliux> beuno, hehe
<beuno> juliux: going to have dinner, I'll be back later
<juliux> beuno, cu
<beuno> btw, plane ticket confirmed
<beuno> jenda: I'll be arriving Wed 27 21:20hs
<beuno> :p
<beuno> opff to get food before they close the cantine
<jenda> yo
<jenda> juliux: I told pitti :)
<juliux> jenda, cool
<jenda> juliux: which 9 AM bus?
<jenda> And I totally like the idea of hitchhiking ;)
<juliux> jenda, i thougt you take the later bus
<jenda> but which bus? I don't know of any 9 AM bus
<juliux> jenda, you told something of a later bus
<jenda> no, there is no later bus.
<jenda> If there was, I wouldn't've got midnight tickets :)
<jenda> besides, getting another bus ticket would cost me another 20 or so :/
<jenda> or maybe 17
<beuno> jenda: did you read?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> :)
<jenda> beuno: but - there is no 9 AM bus ;)
<beuno> jenda: I don't dislike the idea of hitchhiking either
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> with 2 people, it's 100% safe.
<jenda> It's 99.9% safe when one is alone, IMO.
<beuno> jenda: it's going to be fun  :D
<beuno> jenda: brb
<beuno_> they're closing down hacklab2  (which is where I am)
<beuno_> so I've got now power and had to switch to wireless
<jenda> ok :)
<beuno_> er
<beuno_> 4 minutes battery
<beuno_> I'll have to move
<beuno_> :(
<tsmithe> speed speed!
<jenda> tsmithe: I got meself an auxilliary translator :)
<tsmithe> :o that's cheating!!
<jenda> tsmithe: you're outsourcing too ;)
<tsmithe> i am?
<jenda> well, yes :)
<jenda> since I employed you to do a piece of my own work, just like him - I see no difference ;)
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> you could just become a company, and employ lots of people to do everything for you :p
<tsmithe> Vancura Translators Ltd (or whatever the czech equivalent of ltd is)
<jenda> s.r.o. :)
<jenda> An Ltd has a minimum investment of $10000
<jenda> So I don't think so :)
<tsmithe> haha
<tsmithe> but the posters!
<jenda> heheh
<jenda> I think I need to sell about 40 times more swag to amount that :)
<tsmithe> hehehe
<jenda> and that, in turn, would take the odd 30 years ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-24
<dee_> good morning
<Madpilot> evenign
<dee_> depens on were you live. :)
<Madpilot> only 2130 here. not even properly dark.
<dee_> is someone here responsible for the marketing mailing list?
<dee_> sun is just rising behind the trees here. :)
<dee_> hm, maybe I should rejoin later... do you know when most of the responsibles are awake?
<Flannel> in the past few days, looks to be about 12-15 hours from now.
<Madpilot> not sure, to be honest. Sending a message to the mailing list is probably a better way of reaching people
<Flannel> but thats just when theyve spoken, not necessarily when theyve been active or not
<dee_> Madpilot: THIS is the problem. I have send a mail there and just want to know if I hat to resend it. ^^
<dee_> Flannel: okay, thanks. :)
<dee_> hat = had
<Madpilot> dee_, you're signed up for the list? Do you receive messages?
<dee_> Madpilot: no I'm not signed up. I know (now) that I cannot send messages there. but it's still in the admin queue. so I was hoping that the list admin would forward it.
<Madpilot> they might, when they get to it. Most of the Ubuntu lists block/filter non-subscribed emails
<dee_> and because I do not want to spam if I send my message a second time there after signing up I want to ask before. :)
<dee_> yes it's the same with our mailing lists on the server. But I haven't thought of it... ^^
<dee_> so, I'm off... see you later
<Lipe_> tsmithe: PING
<tsmithe> Lipe_, pong
<Lipe_> tsmithe: hi
<tsmithe> hiya
<Lipe_> I'm working on generating RSS feeds for ubuntustats, do you know a good python library to do that?
<tsmithe> ooh generating rss feeds
<tsmithe> i don't sorry
<Lipe_> ok, thanks anyway.
<tsmithe> Lipe_, "python-pyrss2gen - A Python interface for generating RSS 2.0 feeds"
<tsmithe> maybe that's what you wanted?
<tsmithe> (apt-cache search ftw :p)
<Lipe_> yes... I saw that but being in the repos doesn't garantee that it's good...
<tsmithe> indeed
<Lipe_> I will keep asking peole... :)
<tsmithe> hehe :)
<poningru> ok guys new idea
<poningru> the Ubuntu 100 website
<poningru> http://www.venturecake.com/dont_feel_like_screwing_around_to_get_your_laptop_working_with_linux/
<poningru> basically take whatever hardware is in the wiki and put it up in a pretty website
<poningru> and tell people 'this hardware works 100% with ubuntu'
<jenda> poningru: rox :)
<dee> hello.
<dee> ist the admin of the marketing-mailinglist here?
<dee> or any reponsible person?
<dee> +s
<jenda> hola
<jenda> I moderate it, dee 
<dee> jenda: hello.
<dee> I have sent a message yesterday and was informed that it was blocked
<jenda> ok, I'll have a look at it.
<dee> so i want to know if you forward it anyway or do i have to resend it after singing in to the mailing list?
<dee> h, signing...
<dee> I do not want to sing...
<jenda> damned, I wanted to talk to beuno :)
<jenda> dee: if you resend it, you'll save me some work :)
<dee> jenda: okay...
<jenda> cool, thanks :)
<dee> hm, is ubuntu-marketing-submissions open vor everyone? it's sounds so...
<jenda> Yes, it should be.
<dee> hm, so why not sending it there? :)
<jenda> I don't know for sure, I haven't been watching much lately.
<jenda> No idea :)
<dee> okay, let's try out. :)
<dee> bye
<crimsun> someone please add June 29, 2007 at 11:00 UTC (MOTU meeting) to fridge
<crimsun> (#ubuntu-meeting/Freenode as per usual; agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings )
<crimsun> thanks in advance
<BHSPitLappy> Why does the ubuntu.com tour of ubuntu show Dapper screenshots??
<Flannel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<Flannel> Except, I don't think that's linked anywhere.  Because when they redesigned the site, they felt like making it impossible to navigate... but rounded.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-16
<boredandblogging> yeah, I don't think we need to worry about issues like that yet
<hubuntu> ok, good
<hubuntu> :)
<owh> pep: Ping
<pep> pong
<pep> hubuntu jsut left
<pep> jsut*
<pep> ahh
<pep> just*
<pep> just sent you an email..
<owh> pep: Just asked in #LP about team vs. project. A team cannot have bugs against itself. The idea is that a team owns a project and the project has bugs.
<pep> yes
<owh> Have we asked jenda?
<pep> we will have to see on getting the original spreadubuntu project assigned to the spreadubuntu team
<pep> [01:35] <owh> Have we asked jenda? that is the next step indeed
<pep> he has been afk...
 * owh has a little fossick around to check the TZ for jenda.
<pep> as I said, former contributors to DIYWebsite and previous SU will help us advance now
<owh> Prague, so UTC +2
<pep> we must meet in here to make the point around this
<pep> yes, like me, it is 01:37
<pep> time to sleep
<pep> so I'm going offline too now...
<owh> Cool, ok, well, I'll start logging bugs against the project instead :)
<owh> Or is that a bad idea?
<pep> I don't know.. the project is not yet adapted to our new objectives I think...
<pep> best wait for all this LP, and administrative/communications blabla to be set up and running
<owh> Cool, I'll get on with my tax accounting then. Sleep well.
<pep> but you can make a subpage of the wiki to draft if you want
<pep> thx, see you ;)
 * pep realises that it's way to late xD
<owh> 'lo all
<owh> ping pep, hubuntu
<pep> hoi
<owh> Hiya.
<owh> Had a conversation with Flannel this morning, we now have a common understanding of how we think it all hangs together.
<pep> good!
<owh> He may have sent an email to hubuntu, or not yet, it was late for him :)
<hubuntu> hei owh 
<owh> Hiya
<owh> So, the conversation with Flannel went a little like this:
<hubuntu> pep explained, and I think we all agree in the way things are now
<hubuntu> yes, please
<owh> What Flannel and I weren't sure of was if pep had the same understanding as we did, so that's why I'm clarifying :)
<owh> So, here goes:
 * pep is explaining what who things to a lot of people, and is dying for an IRC meeting xD
<owh> The SU site that hubuntu is making, is really the DIY site that the UMT team discussed in the meeting, that is, a place for "stuff", like fliers, white papers, etc. So, while hubuntu is currently calling it SU, it really is something more like diy.su.com
<owh> The SU site that is the one for the general public, newbies if you like can be rolled out on SU, so we run both up at the same time.
<hubuntu> SU is a little more than the DIY site
<pep> well, it will both imo...
<owh> So we're in effect talking about the same thing.
<hubuntu> but yes, It will include the main ideas of the DIY site
<owh> Just a different way of looking at it.
<hubuntu> and some other ideas aswell
<owh> So, the DIY stuff that Flannel dug out (from the existing SU/DIY stuff can be merged with hubuntu's SU site and be launched as diy.su.
<hubuntu> I think of it as a base for microsites for campaigns as well as a material repository
<owh> Lemme show you some URLs.
<owh> Gimmie a mo.
<hubuntu> I hvae already added a link to the DIY stuff in the wiki page
<owh> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/SpreadUbuntu%20Structure%20Proposals/Spreadubuntu-060628-jenda.png
<owh> That's the original design for SU.
<hubuntu> I have a link to that too
<owh> We're saying that the stuff above the dotted line is su.com, the stuff below the dotted line is the diy site.
<owh> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/SpreadUbuntu%20Design%20Mockups/JendaVancura/Mockup.png
<owh> That's a proposed home page for SU
<owh> That is, it was the existing design.
<owh> Now the final bit.
<pep> yes, we are thinking of SU being a bit more elaborate now... it will include all marketing material, the DIYWebsite, the DIYMarketing page, and be a rendez-vous point for new marketing ideas and projects... SU site being the frontend, we will be working on LP....
<owh> https://omgwtfbbq.dnsdojo.net/spread/
<pep> nice!
<owh> That's Flannels personal site, running the code base that was the DIY/SU site from the "discontinued" project.
<hubuntu> Seen it too ;) but not the last one
<hubuntu> nice ;)
<owh> Right, so, that's what already exists and I don't think we want to throw it away.
<owh> So, we want to make sure that we're all pulling on the same rope.
<pep> talking about the design button... we came up with the idea of an application, similar to 5-a-day, that enables designers to directly upload projects through a nice gui...
<hubuntu> is it WP or drupal?
<owh> Sure, that's implementation pep, but not just yet.
<pep> yeah, sure, just adding ;)
<hubuntu> I believe the template can be "ported" to any CMS
<owh> hubuntu: Dunno and Flannel and I both didn't care at this point because we're both developers and we think that there are other issues.
<owh> hubuntu: Specifically this:
<hubuntu> but the backend has to be Drupal IMO
<owh> We think that the SU site will be mostly static, that is, it contains mostly static HTML (or similar) and will be managed by UMT.
<owh> We think that the DIY.SU site will be mostly a database that links back to bzr/LP.
<hubuntu> it will be managed by the SU team, in collaboration with UMT, yes
<owh> And the actual stuff, fliers etc, lives in bzr, so we can harness that and rosetta for translations.
<hubuntu> indeed owh, the database is what we were talking about yesterday
<pep> we are heading to the same thing, we have the same ideas....
<owh> We're both extremely reluctant to go down any particular CMS route at this point as we both think that this will be overkill and painful.
<hubuntu> the database lives @ Canonical and bzr will be our revisioning system
<pep> just a detail... are you still thinking of a su and a diy.su site?
<owh> Well, the database living at Canonical is a whole separate discussion.
<owh> Flannel is going to have a chat with some self-hosted locos and see what gives.
<hubuntu> I have written down every single thing you just metioned in the wiki.. we discussed it yesterday and it seems to me we see the site with the same perspective
<owh> So, does what I outline gel with your understandings or are there some things that don't match up?
<hubuntu> I believe this is a global ubuntu project that has to be hosted within Canonical
<pep> well I'm just wondering about the diy.su ... it is a subpart of the su site right? jsut so that we are thinking the same...
<hubuntu> I agree that defining the CMs or whatever we use is irrelevant at this point
<owh> hubuntu: Well, that is a separate discussion because it may mean many deployment delays.
<owh> pep: Well, it is expected that content that is showing on SU, comes from DIY.SU, but essentially they will be seperate things, managed differently.
<hubuntu> I agree that we have to summarize the way we plan this to work, how the interaction framework within  stakeholders will be and how we plan to include the input and manage it
<owh> One moment, door.
<hubuntu> SU is an umbrella proyect, diy.su.com is a part of it, and at this stage the most important and relevant one
<owh> Yes.
<hubuntu> but SU will be more than that
<owh> And the one that the UMT agreed was the primary focus.
<hubuntu> so our energy will concentrate on diy.du.com
<owh> DIY that is, not SU.
<owh> Yes
<pep> ..
<hubuntu> diy.su.com
<pep> ok..
<owh> Ya
<hubuntu> and work from there I hope by mid august
<hubuntu> what you think pep?
<owh> Really, we're just trying to make sure we're all saying the same thing and that we are understanding it in the same way so we don't confuse everyone with a "slightly" different story.
<pep> I'm having some problems seizing the difference there... so basically hubuntu, diy.su is the one we were talking baout, with LP sync, etc... right? it just excludes the map, the contact place, the Q&A, etc... ?
<pep> so, the core of SU ..
<owh> Well, Q&A already exists in LP.
<owh> I saw the belgian map, nice. But that's not on diy.
<meisok> hi
<pep> no, owh
<owh> meisok: Hiya.
<pep> hubuntu knows what I'm talking about... he had some other map in mind...
<hubuntu> nhi owh,meisok is art of the team too
<owh> hubuntu: Yup, I know :)
<hubuntu> I'm thinking of a map to locate other marketeers in your area with whom you can collaborate
<hubuntu> beyond the fact of being actively part of a LoCo or not'
<pep> personally, I think it is not a priority and can always be implmented later...
<hubuntu> but that's secondary now
<pep> yeah
<owh> Right, so the contact type is different, but it's really an extension of pep's Belgian map.
<hubuntu> we need the diy site first
<pep> owh: we're still actively working on that map btw ....
 * owh has *lots* of map experience, running satellite trackers, World Solar Challenge, mapping, overlays :)
<hubuntu> I'm not sure owh, we will have to elaborate on that
<hubuntu> good :)
<owh> hubuntu: Well the way to do that is to write a spec, but we're no where near that at this time.
<hubuntu> but I think is a great idea
<hubuntu> exactlt, we need to spec downthe SU site first
<pep> I had an idea I was fond of for the sorting and classification system, that would permit us to archive and find/sort a big archive of ressoruces... just wait a second, I'll draft this down...
<owh> So, the first step is to discuss the LP project 'spreadubuntu' with jenda, who owns it and go from there. We'll need to explain what we want to do and how we want to structure it so we don't waste his time.
<pep> yeah owh!
<owh> But there is no point in doing that until we have a good understanding of what is required and what we need.
<pep> yes, we must merge the old diy team with ours, and pull all related projects, like diywebsite and former spreadubuntu to us, and assign it to our team.
<owh> So, step 0, is to write down how we plan to re-use the existing stuff and how it fits into the current plan.
<hubuntu> indeed.. I am trying to make the project page understandable with a menu header and subpages categorized in there for easy access
<owh> I've not yet had time to go through the mailing list archive to get a sense of the things that were decided and I think we need to write up a proposal and send it to the list to get some discussion about it, but Flannel will need to agree with that.
<owh> Now, I've just been tapped on the shoulder to run away. If anything of what we discussed doesn't make sense, drop me an email or figure out what went down. I'm about to paste Flannel and my discussion.
<hubuntu> owh we will have our own list for the technical stuff and users feedback/material submition
<hubuntu> no worries.. It al makes sens.. we just have to add it wikiwise
<owh> hubuntu: Before that we need to talk to UMT though, as this is part of the stuff we agreed in the meeting.
<owh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20565/
<owh> That's the discussion Flannel and I had this morning.
 * owh has to run. Drop me email if you need to.
<owh> Later
<pep`> back
<pep`> sorry, got kicked out of my wireless
<pep`> last message was " I've not yet had time to go through the mailing list archive to get a sense of the things that were decided and I think we need to write up a proposal and send it to the list to get some discussion about it, but Flannel will need to agree with that." ...
<pep> So material on LP is periodically synchronised with the site right?...
<pep`> ah damn... just got kicked out again!
<pep`> ah, I'll paste bin this...
<pep> right, hubuntu, owh: http://pastebin.com/m73367847
<pep> meisok tambien ;)
<pep> oh, owh seems out^^
<hubuntu> pep, just add it to the wiki as you see fit and we will eventually change it if it is needed
<hubuntu> ;)(
<pep> yes, I will
<hubuntu> put as an idea or step by step your own way
<pep> I will add it under Ideas - classifying system
<hubuntu> Flannel, are you there?
<pep> hubuntu: here goes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#head-b004109f14fc47cfb7ffe8956e404ea9d303ce24
<hubuntu> I believe the Su site should ONLY be for marketeers
<hubuntu> new comers that want to market ubuntu locally can use it, but we should not aim to become ubuntu.com
<hubuntu> this realted to the Flannel and owh conversation here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20565/
<pep> well it is for marketeers and for marketing material submitters right?
<pep> I'll check out the conversation..
<hubuntu> of course, but not for new comers as in:I want to know what Ubuntu is
<hubuntu> you use getfirefoxfor downloaders as you use http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<hubuntu> and the same is true for spreadubuntu
<hubuntu> related to spreadfirefox
<pep> ah yes, you weren't talking about my classyfing system, I see..
<hubuntu> a base for marketing activities with microsites, material and oter related stuff
<pep> (12:22:58) Flannel: DIY requires a DB, to search, catalog, etc <= this is only what my point was about..
<hubuntu> pep do you have the log from yesterday?
<pep> from yesterday in ubuntu-es?
<pep> or here?
<hubuntu> both
<pep> yes, I think... hang on..
<hubuntu> put therm in: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<hubuntu> and give me the links
<pep> jupp
<pep> already up
<hubuntu> I am setting up a chat log overview so people don'æt repeat the same conversation all over again
<hubuntu> but try to hunt the main ideas and wiki them
<pep> ok
<pep> you want everything?
<pep> even from when you were there?
<pep> ah yes, obviously... -_-
<hubuntu> try to cut off the irrelevant points and justy give me raw material for the project
<hubuntu> please
<pep> yes
<pep> I'm busy at it, it's quite a lot..
<hubuntu> I know
<pep> all the join/quit take a lot of space
<hubuntu> I got the logs in another computer and I'm not sure if I will have access to it the next days
<pep> do you know how I can "find and replace" expressions in a text file with variable content, like find: "[dim jun 15 2008] [*] Quitter *" ? I didn't find it in gedit or openoffice... and I am to lazy to try and find/write a script doing this^^ 
<pep> ah nvm
<pep> hubuntu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20586/ for this channel, I'll quickly do the one for ubuntu-es
<hubuntu> thanx
<pep> hubuntu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20590/ the ubuntu-es-locos log
<hubuntu> I added the chats link to our header menu
<pep> Ok.
<hubuntu> check this out pep:https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/ssov2-drupal-plugin
<pep> perfect :D
<hubuntu> it is implemented already ;)
<hubuntu> I'm going to contact him to check the status of it
<pep> yes, this is good.
<hubuntu> I'm going to #launchpad to talk to him
<pep> I'll follow that...
<pep> hubuntu: where have you put the chatlgos?
<pep> on the wiki header menu?
<hubuntu> now you cans ee the changes
<hubuntu> yes
<hubuntu> we should move eevrything to the respective subpages
<pep> "everything" ? all ideas?
<pep> yes.
<pep> but I do not have the time now. I have an exam tomorrow, I'll be half-there this afternoon, you can ping/query me though, not a problem, my IRC client will shout ;)
<hubuntu> I will.. good luck tomorrow
<pep> just something I thought of yesterday, when talking about contacting jenda and the DIYWebsite team, after we have cleared this with the former involved, and that they willingly hand us voer the project in LP, etc... we'll have to think about modifying details about SU here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects
<pep> I was going to change it but prefer waiting for them to have handed it to us completely..
<hubuntu> indeed
<hubuntu> I hvae let alone the previous SU project pages in order to find a common understanding of what's to come
<hubuntu> and pick up what we see fits in our project
<hubuntu> build on their ideas where we can
<pep> yes, I changed the status to a transitional one, until we have contacted former members.
<hubuntu> good
<hubuntu> the OpenID stuff @ launchpad seems to be in good shape but I am waiting for feedback
<pep> I am on the channel, reading....
<pep> btw, I subscribed and applied to be a beta tester yesterday, which is of course of interest for implementing opneID, I hope my membership will be activated by the time we start working on ti..
<pep> I already use edge a lot
<hubuntu> good ;)
<hubuntu> becoming beta tester happens fast
<hubuntu> edge is a wondeful place
<hubuntu> I just found out about staging too
<hubuntu> is where the code resides before edge
<pep> yeah, I simply *love* launchpad
<pep> got very fond of it when I discovered this
<pep> being "used" to classic only mailing list and IRC projects
<pep> but as I got really involved into ubuntu, I spent almost no time on it, working for my loco IRL and doing a lot of support on IRC in #ubuntu-fr
<hubuntu> LP is the rock.. I understood about one year ago
<hubuntu> It takes time to understand the whole thing, but once you do.. You'll never be back (tm)
<pep> :)
<hubuntu> is just a better way of doing things, period!
<hubuntu> but I think we will have a lot of issues arising with the BZR side of things
<pep> for SU?
<hubuntu> we need some serious bzr people with us to materialize the revisioning system for the SU site
<pep> yeah, we've got to think this out deeply with ppl that now about it...
<pep> ah, exactly what I think :)
<hubuntu> meisok and I know a little, I do not know about you, but I'm a novice really, just a basic, very basic user
<pep> jsut stumbled upon http://www.ubuntuvideo.com/ it would be good if it was available in several languages...
<hubuntu> yes, marketing resources have to become painless and our platform has to make this a reality
<pep> jupp
<hubuntu> is a extremely complex thing to achieve and it will take time
<pep> well, first step will be the marketing resources, in a loco sense...
<pep> then we can see further...
<hubuntu> but I'm confident that by "releasing little and often" we will suceed
<hubuntu> yes... LoCos in focus
<pep> yes, remember what beuno said ;)
<hubuntu> it's because of that need I want this to work...
<hubuntu> and this will benefit many LoCos worlwide... I would just love to have a cooperation framework where a Chinese flyer gets translated into French on-the-fly 
<hubuntu> making campaigns totally painless and the resources just amazingly vast and of good quality
<pep> yeah :) the "launchpad-marketing-addon" as we more or less described it in the first meetings seizes the idea pretty wellI think =)
<hubuntu> was it described in those words?
<hubuntu> or with meisok?
<hubuntu> you think drupal 5.xor 6.x ?
<pep> we actually described it more as a "marketing launchpad"
<pep> but now it is more a "launchpad-marketing-addon" ..
<pep> I don't know about drupal, I use wordpress and cmsmadesimple for my work....
<hubuntu> I think drupal since even ubuntu.com uses it
<hubuntu> It wouldn't make sense to implement the same work in othe place
<hubuntu> s
<pep> yeah sure, I'm planning on learning how to use it, as we are developing a new site for ubuntu-be as well..
<pep> that is currently on CMSMS
<hubuntu> just ask if you have questions
<hubuntu> I admin ubuntu.ec
<hubuntu> based in drupal
<pep> very similar to ubuntu.com
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> :)
<hubuntu> ubuntu.no uses pretty much the same
<pep> ah yeah, I see, like spreadubuntu.co.uk
<hubuntu> locos around use that... I think I have seen one mediawiki (SOuthAfrica) and a Us Loco using wordpress
<hubuntu> the rest just go with the flow (yo!)
<pep> ok...
<jpds> hubuntu: hmm, what was the global ping for? 
<jbotscharow> Flannel: you here?
<jbotscharow> pep: are you woking on organzing the marketing materials?
<pep> jbotscharow: hi!
<pep> sorry I was discussing an important project IRL...
<pep> IRL=In Real Life, before you ask ;)
<pep> and no, I'm not working on organizing the marketing material...
<jbotscharow> pep: figured something like that/ thanks. i emded up posting my question on the ml
<pep> ah yes I see it!
<jbotscharow> IRL I have back probs and had to go stretch my back out which is why I was not here when you replied :-(
<pep> Oh, not a problem :)
<jbotscharow> ok. ty
<jbotscharow> gonna go stretch out some more  ttyl
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, are you tehre?
<jbotscharow> yes, writing a reply to your SU email
<jbotscharow> hubuntu: yes, here noq
<hubuntu> ok
<hubuntu> just drop the reply
<hubuntu> lets talk here :)
 * pep reports present
<hubuntu> and yes you are right.. I overreact sometimes.. But it's just that i'm passionate aboiut this too
<hubuntu> so let's get to the ground
<hubuntu> the project we are engaging is the one discussed under the meeting
<hubuntu> but we seem to have a team that is willing to work and is up to the task, right pep?
<pep> sure is
<pep> the project is heading exactly the way we agreed
<pep> still waiting for former ones to get under our assignement on LP and all...
<pep> we should try and use LP to its fullest extent of possibilities it offers us
<pep> I will be doing a lot of catching up on it's features
<hubuntu> so will I
<hubuntu> LP seems to be the right platform.. but what we want will push it to its limits AFAIK
<hubuntu> and well it will push us too ;)
<pep> yes
<pep> as I said, I left LP very aside
<pep> my karma shrunk to its minimum I think
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, I learned to use the wiki myself... I learned to use GNU/Linux by being told to RTFM for years
<hubuntu> and as much as I do not like that approach for newcomers I believe that to learn the dynamics of the FLOSS world one has to read on the manual and do a lot of work alone
<hubuntu> and eventually the landscape will open in front of your eyes...
<jbotscharow> well that is a harsh world then that you live in. :=)
<pep> same for everyone I believe...
<hubuntu> it's hard to explain...
<pep> it is very complex so learning empirically (sounds weird..) is the normal way...
<hubuntu> but of course I wouldn't be in this community if I didn't believe we could ease that process for everyone
<jbotscharow> b4 we get into this too deep, i wud like to ask you ome, maybe two personal questions that will assist me in trying to communicate with you
<hubuntu> please do
<jbotscharow> I know you are not a native speaker of English, so I will keep my language as plain as possible and free of American idions
<jbotscharow> we've had enough misunderstandsing. I don't think we need any more
<jbotscharow> First, and how you answer this, will determine the second question
<jbotscharow> how old are you
<jbotscharow> ?
<hubuntu> 27
<jbotscharow> U guessed correctly:-)
<jbotscharow> Are you a father?
<hubuntu> yes
<jbotscharow> I assume your kids are very young
<hubuntu> it would be strange if they were not, wouldn't it?
<hubuntu> ;)
<jbotscharow> true LOL
<hubuntu> is this kind some kind of interview?
<hubuntu> I know where you are heading...
<jbotscharow> although where I live there are women with chihldren as old as my two boys = 11 and 12 as we count birthdats - who are your age
<jbotscharow> I may surprise you
<hubuntu> true
<hubuntu> I count on you doing it too ;)
<jbotscharow> Actualky, I was not going to lecture you, but to ask a favor
<jbotscharow> because when it comes to some things
<jbotscharow> a newbie is like a small child
<jbotscharow> lacks education, that is, lacks information
<jbotscharow> feek free to treat me, in thinks like the wiki, as if you were trying to explain it to your children
<hubuntu> yes, what is obvious for some is totally unknown for others
<jbotscharow> assume I know as little about it as they do. becuase that's probably close to the truth
<hubuntu> ok...
<jbotscharow> I will not be offended
<hubuntu> First... A wiki is a resource where we try to have a common conscience, a common knowledge place
<jbotscharow> the only thing that offends me is people hurting other people out of ignorace and lack of courtesy
<hubuntu> yes, I know better than being rude... I know
<jbotscharow> COMMON courtesy not FLOSS courtesty :-)
<pep> hehe, that is often a problem ;)
<jbotscharow> as I have learned
<pep> but believe it or not, you can be happy to enter the community now regarding this... and even more the ubuntu community...
<hubuntu> so as I said, a wiki is a place where we work our ideas, thoughts, specifications, blueprints, scenarios in a common way
<pep> jbotscharow: used to be far worse
<hubuntu> nobody owns it, it is everyones place
<jbotscharow> anyway, would you prefer to do this on pm or stay here?
<pep> I'll shut up, so feel free to do this here
<jbotscharow> I do know how to do pn now :-)
<hubuntu> pep you are right
<hubuntu> When I arrived.. well you would not believe the logs
<pep> hehe
<jbotscharow> pep: hi pierre, you are welcome to sray, just slow down a little so I can keep up
<pep> hehe, I'm staying ;)
<pep> and I'll let you finish one subject before starting another.
<jbotscharow> I have no intentions of leaving ubuntu. marketing is still open for discussion:-)
<pep> because that's the problem with IRC when you start.. wollowing numerous conversation sin the same channel
<pep> following*
<jbotscharow> logs are good, if you know where to find them and how to read them
<jbotscharow> you guys use acronyms i have no idea what they mean
<pep> yeah, a lot is heritage from hacker culture...
<jbotscharow> exactly
<jbotscharow> BTW, and this is something I had wanted to bring up on this list
<jbotscharow> but became afraid of the reaction
<jbotscharow> most windows users see linux users as "hackers" in the negative sense of the word
<jbotscharow> it was only after I joined the FSF a few years ago that I learned the true meaning of the word
<pep> 'crackers' as some prefer to call it ;)
<jbotscharow> most Windows users assume hackers are responsible for viruses and trojans and don't trust them
<jbotscharow> and for them FOSS = hackers
<jbotscharow> an image issue that will need to be ealt with
<pep> yes, I was thinking about a marketing campain aiming that image... children using ubuntu, grandparents using it, corporations... something like an add or a small series of strong images...
<jbotscharow> crackers is the word I took up using to explain he difference
<jbotscharow> andm believe it or not, Ruben, a blog wud be a very good way to do that
<jbotscharow> first because blogs get good google ratings
<jbotscharow> second because good artivles get picked up by other blogs
<jbotscharow> I actually had one of my articles on my blog picked up by a CNN blog last year
<jbotscharow> did wonders for the traffic to my site
<jbotscharow> soon, and imho, the sooner the better, we are really going to have to target Windows users
<pep> there are a lot of blogs
<pep> you know planet ubuntu?
<jbotscharow> all this stuff I see on some lists about advocacy at LUGs seems incestuous to me LOL
<jbotscharow> millimos, most of them crap
<jbotscharow> LOL
<jbotscharow> but the goods ones are VERY good
<jbotscharow> and if we use drupal on SU site, we can do RSS feeds for the site
<jbotscharow> a lot of Windows userrs prefer RSS to email
<jbotscharow> they have had it with the virus crap
<pep> yeah, we will use rss too
<jbotscharow> yes
<jbotscharow> on planet ubuntu
<pep> it won't be a big deal implementing that
<pep> I like the sensitive tone to these ads: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngAkxHrl_uM + http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJe2Hxgw7Wg + http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcxMWDpRCmU ... that is the tone I thought about making the linux-is-for-everyone-and-surely-not-only-hackers campain...
<jbotscharow> have it in my RSS feed reader
<jbotscharow> not at all
<pep> but prioirity is SU for me, I will concentrate on this campain after that, or once we're further...
<pep> but that is also hat makes the strength of a team such as ours
<jbotscharow> we can even get a google adwords and.or adsense account for SU = make a little money LOL
<pep> Su workgroup will focus on... SU, and the others still focus on the real marketing if they feel it the prioirity
<jbotscharow> I can't remember who all I was talking to - maybe you, pep and Flannel, but I said that SU has to be tghe heart and soul of our marketing efforts
<pep> well, not exactly of our "marketing" efforts for the moment :)
<jbotscharow> and that was before I saw you guys talking about the SU team :0)
<pep> but yes, it has to be done
<jbotscharow> I disagree. it has to be the heart and soul of marketing team
<pep> imo, this does not at al interfere with carrying on real marketing work beside though
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, no blog on SU
<jbotscharow> we need to fovus everything on the LoCo advocacy efforts
<hubuntu> have your own bvlog if you want
<jbotscharow> and getting them to branck out to reach more Windows users
<hubuntu> a planet we have (planet.ubuntu.com)
<pep> ah of the team yeah... well yes, possibly, but I was talking more about the type of effort, as setting this up is not real marketing work I think... even if, once it is set up, there will be some internal marketing for SU itself to be done...
<hubuntu> one thing at a time
<hubuntu> SU is more a technical project
<hubuntu> a tech project in order to form the base for the marketing work
<jbotscharow> I already do :=) http://jbotscharow.com but I know what you meant and TYVM I acceot yiur offer
<pep> yeah, it's more a technical project..
<jbotscharow> this is the point I have tried to make on the list
<hubuntu> keeping that in mind we have plenty of work to do
<jbotscharow> in marketing there is no such thing as a purely technical project
<jbotscharow> it is all one piece
<pep> ah jbotscharow, you know http://ubuntuweblogs.org/ ?
<hubuntu> I am trying to make a mockup for ideas trying to locate actors, work flow and other factors that are relevant for marketing
<pep> you can participate if you have a blog with ubuntu articles
<jbotscharow> the technical projects are the tools. yes
<jbotscharow> but they need to be part of a marketing strategy
<jbotscharow> otjerwose we are nothing more than blacksmiths
<hubuntu> of course jbotscharow, but the marketing strategy gets implemented in top of the right tools
<jbotscharow> that's backwards
<jbotscharow> in ho
<pep> mhh
<jbotscharow> pep: please translate that
<hubuntu> the strategy has to be made, we are just working on the tools that we see the community needs
<hubuntu> the strategy for SU is to create a site that LoCos and other teams need
<pep> mhh was just an expression, like saying "mhhhhh" in a conversation
<pep> nothing g33kish
<jbotscharow> because you are assuming, and imho the correct one, a strategu
<jbotscharow> ok
<hubuntu> the need is pushing us to create this... everyone is screaming for this to happen
<jbotscharow> we need to make the strategy explicit rather than implicit
<hubuntu> we just happen to take care of it and do something about it
<jbotscharow> that is what I did for the firefox plugin
<jbotscharow> I used SIU the strategy- as my starting point
<hubuntu> I know, but the FF plugin is irrelevant to this
<pep> that is my point, SU project is made by the marketing team because it servers a marketing purpose (obviously) but it is not a marketing action at all to make it imo... except internal marketing maybe...
<hubuntu> but could of course be an idea just the way suGUI is
<jbotscharow> and I am working on ideas for other tools all based on that strategy
<pep> I think jbotscharow knows the real difference between strategy and tactic... we are getting each other confused...
<jbotscharow> it is a tool to help LoCos SpreadUbintu more effectively and efficiently
<jbotscharow> help them find the marketing materials they need to spread the word
<hubuntu> yes, we have one for Spanish documentation
<pep> yes
<hubuntu> I use it very often
<jbotscharow> I think its a translation of the italian one
<jbotscharow> I talked to one of the admins, I think he is one, of the mozilla team
<hubuntu> i just don't see having an extension for everything as a good idea
<hubuntu> no, the spanish one has been around for a while, based oin the ubuntuforums one
<jbotscharow> and he told me wgo designed the plugin and I have been lurking in their IRC channel but he has not shown up
<jbotscharow> so I sent him an emal today
<hubuntu> we are reimplementing the Italian effort for the Spanish community
<jbotscharow> hope he replies
<hubuntu> meisok is doing that.. he is here right now
<hubuntu> but that is documentation
<jbotscharow> and that is what ours will do - new links
<hubuntu> anyway... the extension for FF is not central to SU
<jbotscharow> marketing team resources links
<hubuntu> SU will be the place were we add, manage and check marketing resources
<jbotscharow> probably not, but it is something actionable for me :0) to do
<hubuntu> using LP as our backend for revision control, answer and questions and translations
<hubuntu> true
<hubuntu> keep doing that jbotscharow 
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> it may as well get us a lot of links down the road
<jbotscharow> hanf on one sec want to get you a link
<pep> hubuntu: I just thought about something... it was talked about to have a list of sites that were useful for marketing ubuntu... if we made that a little broader, adding links that advocate ubuntu, or just positive reviews, we could implement some sort of user-driven system similar to digg, it would classify the links by pertinence (user rating) and assure a constant newcoming (if it pulls...)...... maybe this would even solve your concern of getting
<pep> relevant sites together jbotscharow...
<pep> maybe we could make a site like this, and put a link to it in SU, so you can access it easily from SU... ?
<pep> would that be in the spirit of what you're thinking about jbotscharow
<pep> ?
<hubuntu> or maybe just part of SU ;)
<pep> yeah
<pep> part of Su
<pep> SU
<pep> but I'm talking technical here... as this would not have anything to do with the SU-LP-background machine... but for the end-user it is a part of SU, yes
<hubuntu> you mean a slashdot for Ubuntu related links generally or Ubuntu marketing URL resources specifically
<hubuntu> ?
<pep> I'm not sure about that... I am afraid that marketing only will not pull enough...
<jbotscharow> hubuntu: this is still very rough0 its on my wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JohnBotscharow/Android
<pep> I fear*
<jbotscharow> when you get the time
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, I will not prioritize any effoprt to push FLOSS generally
<hubuntu> I want to keep it ubuntu-centric
<jbotscharow> pep: to answer your spirit question, yes very much so
<pep> +1 hubuntu
<hubuntu> in that sense symbian is as relevant to WIndows, as Android is to Ubuntu
<m-c> Hey, on another topic, I have another promotional mini-poster upon which I could use advice and criticism.  PM me your email or let me know I can DCC send it to you.
<pep> sorry jbotscharow, but to me neither it does not apear as a priority... 
<pep> hoi m-c!
<pep> m-c: is it on LP?
<m-c> \o/ pep!
<hubuntu> hubuntu@gmail.com
<m-c> no, just on my hard drive at the moment
<pep> m-c: you've got my email, could you mail it to me too plz?
<jbotscharow> well, how much of a priority it becomes, will depend on how successful the Androis phones become
<jbotscharow> look at it this way
<hubuntu> no, symbian to windows, android to ubuntu
<pep> m-c: btw, our meeting went very well today! we set up a wiki for studentech devs and everything, looking good, I'll keep you on track ;)
<hubuntu> no rlevenace at all
<jbotscharow> if 200 milliom phones using FOSS get sold at Xmas, that's 200 Million prime prospects
<jbotscharow> to spread ubuntu to
<pep> they probably don't buy it for the FOSS imo
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, most smartphones in the world today run FLOSS
<pep> would be nice...
<hubuntu> dod you think users care?
<jbotscharow> that's right
<jbotscharow> we have to TELL them they are FOSS phones
<hubuntu> I use Ubuntu because it works for me
<jbotscharow> and if you use FOSS phone and FOSS this and FPSS that. then you should have FPSS deskto
<jbotscharow> and if you get FPSS desltop, get the best - Ubuntu
<hubuntu> I believe you have something going on there,. but not for this team
<jbotscharow> it's better than sex LOL
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> yes
<hubuntu> software is like sex:
<pep> well jbotscharow, you are really totally free to start this project! honestly, that's just fine if you can drum a small group of ppl around you and get working, I hope you have success!
<hubuntu> it's better when it's free
<pep> ahh
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> you typed it faster than me
<jbotscharow> wait a minute, need you to explaim something
<jbotscharow> why NOT for this team
<hubuntu> I have way to much to manage as it is... And I do not believe this team would have the resources or the change to drq
<hubuntu> draw enough attention about the relevant issue
<jbotscharow> you mean SU team?
<hubuntu> which is actually android, and not ubuntu
<pep> yeah I agree with jbotscharow, let's not kick it out... it can be under the marketing team, not under SU of course...
<jbotscharow> I agree there. I was talking marketing team
<pep> jbotscharow: you seem to be pretty far, make a concrete action draft and submit to the team, try and get people around you willing to work onthis, and get going! ;)
<jbotscharow> and yes, I will build a small group to do this, or die trying LOL
<hubuntu> jbotscharow, that's what is the beauty of FLOSS.. start your project and see it grow
<hubuntu> or die trying ;)
<pep> like a lot of projects, but that's normal
<jbotscharow> that's the way any good marketing company works
<pep> I already saw a lot of my projects die
<hubuntu> so have I pep
<hubuntu> now I do not use my time in little things
<hubuntu> I go where I believe there's a great chance of success
<pep> but after some time you get a feeling for what is viable (at least considering your ressources) and you are selective about what others bring up... probably why I won't join the effort ..
<pep> which does not mean you will not succeed at least aprtially!
<pep> right
<jbotscharow> as you have seen on the list, re: die trying, I can be VERY persistent LOL
<jbotscharow> I do not accept impossible as an option
<jbotscharow> it just needs mre work LOL
<pep> hubuntu: what do you think of this slashdot/digg idea for SU... ? alongside the main SU machine of course, and not draining the SU team energy for this! ...
<hubuntu> well... I am going for a smoke... jbotscharow see the SU page and see if you can help us imagine/plan the work flow
<hubuntu> is like the map, a good idea
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> let's keep focus
<jbotscharow> ok
<jbotscharow> on the workflow suggestion
<pep> jupp, you know I'm ot making this a priority ;)
<jbotscharow> iwhere are you going to host it?
<pep> oh that's the least problem jbotscharow
<pep> everyone has servers
<pep> and actually, we will try to get this hosted @canonical
<jbotscharow> cause I was going to offer mine LOL
<jbotscharow> it already has dripal installed
<jbotscharow> good, hope they do it
<pep> yeah, but we're not there yet
<hubuntu> they use it in ubuntu.com
<jbotscharow> I need to take a break too. will be around for a few more hours before bed
<jbotscharow> good luck with papa C
<jbotscharow> ttyl
<hubuntu> m-c, I liked your simple approach there
<pep> hubuntu: any news from launchpad guys concerning openID?
<hubuntu> no, you heard anything?
<pep> nope
<pep> I was out of #lp for one or 2 hours, but didn't hear nything
<hubuntu> francis (flacoste or something)
<hubuntu> was supposed to be the contact
<pep> yeah
<hubuntu> do a nickserv info
<hubuntu> he may be busy
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-17
<hubuntu> or on vacation
<pep> [00:59] [Remarque] -NickServ- Last seen  : Jun 12 18:52:30 2008 (4 days, 04:07:20 ago)
<pep> yeah
<pep> I'm off anyway
<pep> way too late again
<pep> see you
<hubuntu> good luck tomorrow
<hubuntu> ;)
<pep> thx
<pep> should be ok ;)
<bbyeve1> jbotscharow: hello
<bbyever> jbotscharow: hello?
<pep> jbotscharow: hi, just saw the updates you did on the wiki
<pep> what exactly is not clear ?
<pep> The idea is to save a lot of time in the process of searching for material. We want a site that is really helpful for the marketeer. If, once SU has grown big, s/he has to browse through thousands of archives before finding '''the''' ressource s/he was looking for, doing it himself would have taken less time.
<pep> you don't understand what I mean?
<jbotscharow> pep:sorry was distracted for a minute
<jbotscharow> I am not sure what you are trying to say
<pep> not a problem, I didn't await you to reply straight away ;)
<jbotscharow> give me a sec to catch up on reading
<jbotscharow> ﻿doing it himself would have taken less time
<pep> what I am trying to say is: we must think of a working upload process, in order to have the easiest possible browsing process...
<jbotscharow> this is the part I don't quite understand
<pep> yeah, sorry, I meant creating the logo/presentation/whatever .... would have taken less time than searching for it
<pep> it's not essential
<pep> I'll delete it
<jbotscharow> ok/ how faniliar r u with drupal?
<pep> If, once SU has grown big, s/he has to browse through thousands of archives before finding '''the''' ressource s/he was looking for, we won't have achieved our goal.
<pep> this ok?
<jbotscharow> better
<jbotscharow> I understand it, at least LOL
<pep> ok
<pep> no, I am not very used to drupal, I use CMS Made Simple for all my sites, or wordpress
<pep> don't know wwhat you're talking about with taxonomy
<jbotscharow> anyway, did you write that page?
<pep> the project page?
<pep> I wrote parts of it
<pep> it is a building-up, I think some things are still from the old DIYWebsite page..
<pep> well
<pep> what I mean is that it is not "one" persone that writes it
<jbotscharow> well, a suggestion - keep the gender specific pronouns to a minimum
<pep> ok, thanks
<pep> it is because I have difficulties finding a neutral one ;)
<jbotscharow> American femals are feminists LOL
<pep> otherwise, I'd have to say "one will do this" and "one is going to...."
<jbotscharow> they take offense if it is all male
<pep> but I see your point
<pep> thanks
<pep> why the question about drupal?
<jbotscharow> as far as srupal goes, it is organized - the contentr- using taxonomies
<pep> to tell the truth, I did not really understand the entire paragraph about taxonomy stuff...
<jbotscharow> which can be free tags or structured tags
<pep> I see
<jbotscharow> can be only one level or hierarchical
<jbotscharow> makes for lots of fun stiff and very good search
<jbotscharow> when we organzie and classify content, we need to keep dripal taxonomic capabilties in mind
<pep> yes, I'm sure it is not a problem with drupal actually... my fear is that it is difficult to implement on the LP side, as we want an uploaded object to keep these tags everywhere.. but we're going to have to see a lot of things with a bzr expert, we are planing a meeting with one or two shortly..
<jbotscharow> use our calssification headings as tanonomy categories
<jbotscharow> I think this is where the FF plug in might come in handy. I don't know how complicated we can make the menu, but
<jbotscharow> ig we can do fairly complicated menu in the plug in, that will help some
<jbotscharow> I don't really know enough about LP to comment on that issue
<jbotscharow> just saw ur comment about taxonomu
<jbotscharow> want me to explain it here and now? 
<pep> no, it's ok
<pep> I wikipediad and googled
<jbotscharow> LOL
<jbotscharow> i don't blame you
<pep> I associated it with other CMSes I've sued
<jbotscharow> it
<pep> used
<pep> hehe sure ;)
<pep> just a thing..
<jbotscharow> it's a little different
<jbotscharow> much more flexible
<jbotscharow> that's why I use it for my site
<pep> yeah, I'm planning getting handy with drupal.. building up the new ubuntu-be site
<pep> if I understand you well, you want to use a FF plugin to browse SU?
<jbotscharow> let's just say we can build tag system to match how we classify contnet
<jbotscharow> and then put that system onto say an upload form so people can pick and choose where their upload is classified
<jbotscharow> and all that ties into drupal's site search
<jbotscharow> makes finding sutff very easy if it is implemented correctly
<jbotscharow> what I really like avout dru[al is that you can completely customize user permissions
<jbotscharow> for a community site that is very nice
<jbotscharow> and it has lots of modules that do lots of different things so we can pick and choose what we want to add aobve the core
<jbotscharow> much like Ubuntu
<jbotscharow> which is why I love Ubunut
<jbotscharow> re:FF plugin- if it can be done - menu plugin that has SU plug in - categories of content- to make getting content easy
<pep> I see
<jbotscharow> sort of like the Ubuntu plug ins but maybe more sophisticated
<pep> I'm not sure it is of great interest... in revenge what will be useful, once Su will be up, is a search bar for FF ... but that's done in a couple of minutes ;)
<pep> but could be an idea...
<pep> I'l check on these plugins sometime
<jbotscharow> I have been playing IRC tag with the programmer who did the plugin for the italian team
<jbotscharow> he is on mozilla team for extensions
<jbotscharow>  see what he thinks of this and what can be done
<jbotscharow> menu-it is the one I installed by accident and is where i got my inspriation
<jbotscharow> it may be that what SU would need for an effective plug in will be technically not possible
<jbotscharow> do'nt know
<jbotscharow> but I am at least going to ask him
<jbotscharow> :-)
<jbotscharow> Ruben says my typing will improve the more I use IRC. Hope he;s right LOL
<pep> jupp, should :)
<pep> the problem is, you type faster and faster, and I often think ahead of my fingers, which ends in a big mundling up of everything ;)
<boredandblogging> pep, jbotscharow, in the SpreadUbuntu/Projects page, it says drupal code will be uploaded daily...from where?
<pep> not drupal code actually...
<boredandblogging> material that got uploaded?
<pep> we're talking about synchronising the marketing ressource databases...
<pep> because we will have the BD on SU, but be constantly working on another DB, in LP that is, translating, etc...
<pep> DB
<boredandblogging> you don't really mean db, you mean files right?
<pep> a group of people will be assigned to the supervision and quality control, and give their agreement to sync with the SU databse...
<pep> yeah
<boredandblogging> yeah, ok
<pep> but these will have to be classified in a certain way of course
<pep> so that we don't get losts, what I talked about earlier..
<pep> lost*
<boredandblogging> pep: the drupal and LP integration, I know there Canonical was working on a tool for that, has it been released?
<jbotscharow> pep: I'm back. sorry. got pm from the mozilla team programmer :-)
<pep> hey, sorry, was just out
<jbotscharow> so was I
<jbotscharow> I finally heard from the programmer
<jbotscharow> this may be, technically speaking, a lot easier that we thought
<pep> boredandblogging: I'm not sure, we actually talked with hubuntu about contacting a LP guru about how to make this integration real.. it is the heart of the SU project, as we want to be able to use all of LPs possibilities (translation, bzr, Q&A...), this is really good if canonical was already wworking ona tool for this....
<boredandblogging> pep: they are working on it, but I don't think its been released yet
<jbotscharow> boredandblogging: Hi, Nick
<boredandblogging> hi jbotscharow
<pep> ok, good to know, I'm writing it down to keep track...
<jbotscharow> I got some serious reading to do, so I will tty you guys later
<pep> Launchpad integration in Drupal. => Implementation:  	 Not started
<pep> mhh actually this is only relative to the beeseek project..
<Flannel> pep: Drupal is arbitrary.  We can use any/no existing CMS
<pep> Ok...
<Flannel> But, With each item, we'll need additional information anyway (creator, license, description, etc).  So what I imagine (and what I'll be proposing) is that there is a metafile for each item (an item could always include multiple files, this will allow for that) in bzr, with all the metainformation, plus a list of files.
<pep> Flannel: anyway, that concerned beeseek, I don't suppose it will be very useful to us, I think boredandblogging must have been talking of something else.
<pep> yes, a metafile is good.
<Flannel> pep: What on earth is beeseek?
<pep> it is a project for an open source search engine
<Flannel> Oh.  No, we wont be needing a search engine, just a DB SELECT statement
<pep> but there is no more info about the Launchpad Integration blueprint 
<Flannel> And then the website checks the diffs of bazaar [whenever we schedule it], and then modifies its own index of stuff (in a DB on the site) to include the new content
<Flannel> The DB itself will include all the content from bazaar (probably without history), so that if bzr goes down, the site still runs (this also cuts down on search time, etc).  So each diff it'll load up new content (just the changed files), and load up new meta information
<Flannel> But, it shouldn't be hard to make a diff -> SQL bridge thing.  Since we don't care about the changes themselves, just the files that were affected
<pep> that sounds really good, exactly what we imagined, if you say this is all possible then that's perfect
<pep> Ok...
<pep> I found two projects working on somehow connecting drupal to LP: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-portal and the well known https://launchpad.net/loco-drupal-support ... but I'm not sure if they will be of any use...
<Flannel> this also means that anyone can import straight with bzr
<Flannel> (and also means anyone can check out straight from bzr)
<pep> that was the aim anyway.. and to push it even further we thought of a small app, similar to 5-a-day, to upload material
<pep> meisok's idea.. he explained it in spanish though I think..
<boredandblogging> pep: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/ssov2-drupal-plugin/
<Flannel> Directory structure inside of bzr is up in the air, and really could be anything, but, to ease the aforementioned bzr interfaces, I imagine the tree inside of the VCS should be categorized, etc.  Probably with one folder per item at the bottom end
<pep> ah, I thought that just conerned openID boredandblogging.... thanks...
<Flannel> With the category stuff still part of the metafile, the onyl reason it's foldered out is just for ease of browsing
<Flannel> I'm not sure we have to do a whole lot of openID support.  If we implement all of the transactions through bzr, you just pass the credentials through to LP.
<pep> Flannel: I see, that's good.
<Flannel> We don't personally have to know anything about the person, we just transparently pass it through to LP through a bzr command
<pep> mhh.. yes, but for some other SU applications (map, and some other things...) it could be interesting...
<boredandblogging> anyone try this before? http://wiki.creativecommons.org/CcHost
<boredandblogging> its supposed to deal with authoring, licensing, tagging, etc
<Flannel> pep: Regarding your separate domain, while I think it could be useful, I'm not really sure its necessary, and the argument that you link to spreadubuntu to do just that (if I give you a link to spreadubuntu, I am spreading ubuntu)
<pep> yeah... maybe...
<pep> it's not fundamental anyway...
<Flannel> Yes, it doesn't fall in line with spreadfirefox, but... we shouldn't be idolizing the mozilla project.  They've made plenty of mistakes
<pep> concerning that I came up with two ideas I still have to put somewhere on a wiki... for one, some sort of ubuntu-digg, collecting articles and links advocating ubuntu, etc... 
<pep> oh yeah Flannel, I share your view on that
<pep> and for the second point concerning other SU applications, I thought of a kind of loco-twitter, where the locos report their current activities and projects, this would share all the good project ideas to the all the other locos, as well as give a sense of pride to see ones loco being voted for... might be mergeable with the marketing-brainstorm idea...
<pep> ccHost is interesting
<Flannel> LoCo teams definately need some cheerleading, yeah.  We'll be advertising those too as part of the 'here
<Flannel> LoCo teams definately need some cheerleading, yeah.  We'll be advertising those too as part of the 'here's what Ubuntu is, here's how you can help'
<pep> yes
<Flannel> That's why I figured its best to include the "here is all about ubuntu" stuff, because it rounds out the site nicely, and we can make sure we talk in terms they understand.  Since other ones dont necessarily.
<Flannel> But anyway, I'm off.  I'll be back tonight.
<pep> actually I had a laugh this afternoon... I solved this guy's problem on LP answers, and he came back to ask me another related detail... and at the end he wrote: "PS: If I can be of any help or do something in exchange of your kind servies, please let me know!!!"
<pep> so, this is definitely something we can work on, as people are not used to the help-each-other-out spirit of ubuntu...
<pep> I'm off too, good bye
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-19
<ace_suares> ping jono
<jono> hey ace_suares
<ace_suares> jono nice to meet you.
<ace_suares> jono: we are organizing an open source seminar on curacao (netherlands antilles) in september
<jono> ace_suares: nice to meet you too :)
<ace_suares> jono: I am looking into the possibility for someone from canonical to speak and explaing ubuntu concepts to the general public (day2)
<ace_suares> jono or to ict professionals (day1).
<ace_suares> jono hobbsee told me to contact you :)
<jono> ace_suares: ok, send me an email with details of the dates, audience size, and travel expenses
<ace_suares> jono are you jonobacon ?
<jono> ace_suares: yes
<jono> jono AT ubuntu DOT com
<ace_suares> k i'll check out your site and wills end you an email shortly maybe over the weekend
<ace_suares> jono does canonical pay travel expenses !????
<jono> ace_suares: it does for some events, but if you cover expenses it is more likely I can come
<ace_suares> k ttyl jono :-)
<jono> :)
<ace_suares> jono 2004: http://www.linux.com/feature/40118
<ace_suares> jono 2004: http://oss-seminar-2004.opcuracao.info/
<jono> ace_suares: can you email me with this please :)
<jono> ace_suares: do you think its likely you could cover travel expenses?
<ace_suares> jono depends we will see there is limited budget we have to choose
<ace_suares> jono problem is ubuntu is my pet :-) others in the comitte might want red hat or novell :-(
<jono> np
<pep> good evening/morning
<albuntu> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-15
<Takyoji> Any materials that would be reasonable as handouts of information about Ubuntu for a meeting about proposing Ubuntu and other open source solutions?
<Takyoji> Considering on convincing a local church system, whom I know the leader of, and so forth (and would be trusting of me)
<Flannel> Just generic Ubuntu information? or you looking for something specific? or...
<Takyoji> General
<Flannel> http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<Flannel> Might find something there
<Takyoji> What's a reasonable resource for vector imagery (more in the factor of icons for example) that could be used for promotional materials?
<Flannel> Takyoji: what sort of icons?
<Takyoji> I don't necessarily have a item that I need an icon of
<Takyoji> Just something to make a little fact paper to be at least remotely more appealing than no imagery. :P
<Takyoji> Though, I could just use the icon pack provided with Ubuntu for such as well pretty much, right?
<Flannel> Internet is probably a better source.  I'm not sure what Ubuntu ships with SVG-wise actually
<Takyoji> Actually I just did a search in /usr/share for "svg" and found good results
<Flannel> There's some good icon sets out there for all sorts of other stuff too.  Wikimedia has some.  Just google for [stuff] svg and you'll probably find one (where stuff is what you want)
<Takyoji> True
<BHSPitMonkey> google filetype:svg
<Takyoji> Thank you for that; wouldn't have thought of that
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-17
<Takyoji> Are there any other materials similar to "Understanding FOSS Visual Guide" (which someone had shared in the mailing list to someone needing materials)
<Flannel> Takyoji: Such as?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-18
<Takyoji> Flannel: Basically anything the visually explains what open source is without having to have blocks or text to explain.
<Takyoji> Kind of more stuff for proposing open source to certain companies/people and so on.
<AliTabuge> hi everybody!
<huayra> hi AliTabuge 
<AliTabuger7> is everyone here?
<huayra> A
<huayra> AliTabuger7, everyone seems to be us and a few others ;)
<huayra> shall we give it 5 min AliTabuger7 ?
<AliTabuger7> Sure
<huayra> ok
<huayra> let's go
<AliTabuger7> Sure
<AliTabuger7> Don't think we gained anyone. Shame.
<Takyoji> Hmm?
<huayra> people will show up
<Takyoji> For?
<AliTabuger7> SpreadUbuntu meeting
<Takyoji> ahh
<akgraner> hi ya'll
<huayra> and anyway.. We got the word to the global jam meeting
<huayra> so there's definitely interest
<huayra> Well, first things first
<huayra> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/Meetings#Agenda
<huayra> = SpreadUbuntu: a little intro  =
<huayra> Hi my name is Rubén and I am one of many wanting spreadubuntu.com to be the epicenter of the marketing activities that the Ubuntu community engages with
<huayra> I work with marketing and sales of Free Software by day and I try to make spreadubuntu a reality by night/weekends
<huayra> Live in Oslo, 28 years old, father, single...
<huayra> enough about me
 * huayra invites AliTabuger7 to introduce himself :)
<AliTabuger7> Hello!
<AliTabuger7> I did pretty much all of the work on the existing SU site: spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org
<huayra> go AliTabuger7! Your are my SU hero! :-)
 * Grantbow cheers
<Takyoji> PHP developer as well, or?
<huayra> I think AliTabuger7 can claim to be one, yes. or?
<AliTabuger7> A little bit of PHP. Really basic stuff though
<AliTabuger7> enough to conditionally print elements
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> I'm paid/volunteer to develop pretty much anything PHP; thus would be willing to contribute (but I suppose the group has a vast array of PHP folks anyway. xP)
<huayra> Takyoji, really we don't
<huayra> we have the drupal folks and the ubuntu-drupal team that do some work, but not directly related to spreadubuntu
<huayra> Evan is the man, really
<Takyoji> ahh
<huayra> so if you could be down to helping us we would love that
<AliTabuger7> It will be great to have someone i can ask about stuff i get confused about. I was trying to fix the language bugs in the last one and couldn't figure that out for the life of me
<huayra> we have many ideas left to implement and bugs to resolve ;)
<AliTabuger7> We're looking to redo the home page, which I'm sure will get too complicated forme
<Takyoji> ahh
<huayra> yeah, this far we have an installation with all the modules up and pretty much that: http://ubuntu.ec/su/ubuntu-drupal/
<huayra> our base right now is drupal5 and the plan is to move it to drupal6
<Takyoji> Yea, I've poked around with the theme a little and all
<Takyoji> Typically I favor solutions that are a little more ad-hoc, haven't been too convinced of Drupal.
<huayra> I can add you to the admin group so you can have Admin rights within drupal
<huayra> and give you an account in the server if needed be
<huayra> Drupal is basically what you use if you ever want to get Canonical hosting and help from the community (most LoCo teams use it and even Ubuntu.com does)
<huayra> Takyoji, are you willing to give us a hand with the project?
<Takyoji> By all means
<AliTabuger7> great
<huayra> can you please give me your launchpad ID?
<huayra> :) fantastic!
<Takyoji> I believe it's just 'takyoji'
<huayra> ok :)
<Takyoji> https://launchpad.net/~takyoji
<huayra> thx
<huayra> I'll add you to the admin team and you will automatically have admin access to the site
<Takyoji> alrighty
<AliTabuger7> Drupal has a module that lets you login using your launchpad ID, and it can assign you to groups based on your launchpad teams. That feature has the potential to add some really cool functionality to the site.
<Takyoji> yea
<Takyoji> via OpenID or?
<AliTabuger7> OpenID
<huayra> yeah OPenID
<AliTabuger7> but teams i think uses something else.
<huayra> and now that the community council is making the ubuntu LoCo directory the possibilities are even more
<huayra> we can now about language, location and lots of things through the Launchpad API and åprobably retrieve that info for our use in the SU site
<Grantbow> should the current site URL be in the description of the ~spreadubuntu team?
<huayra> you are now added Takyoji 
<Grantbow> ah, it's on the wiki page
<Takyoji> Thank you
<huayra> Grantbow, we really need a wiki and launchpad clean up
<AliTabuger7> The current ubuntu.ec/su/ubuntu-drupal/ address does not have much to it, but it will need to be added soon
<huayra> we have lots of information and it's hard top grasp the whole project
<huayra> which takes us to the next point in this meeting
<huayra> I have updated actually the wiki linking to that Drupal6 install already ;)
<huayra> Defining SpreadUbuntu:
<huayra>     * Do-It-Yourself Marketing repository site?
<huayra>     * Campaign epicenter for Ubuntu Marketing?
<huayra>     * Advocacy site?
<huayra>     * A combination? 
<AliTabuger7> First two
<huayra> AliTabuger7, can you please explain what we want this site to be? :)
<huayra> anyone else in this meeting.. What do you think when you think of SpreadUbuntu ?
<huayra> What comes to your mind?
<akgraner> Sharing comes to mind...
<Takyoji> One idea I had for my local LoCo group (but could probably be used for SpreadUbuntu) is to have like a type of a LUG/LoCo listing, but also, allow the groups to have their own little part of the website that they can have a calendar, a basic forum, announcement, and other things that would help with their LUG.
<Takyoji> if that clearly makes sense
<akgraner> oh I like that
<AliTabuger7> Thats what I had imagined for the "teams" section
<Takyoji> ahh
<huayra> basically part pof that is already being done by the community council
<AliTabuger7> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/IdeaPool#Organic%20Groups
<Takyoji> and I'm not entirely certain of how one would be able to extend Drupal in a sane matter to do that.
<AliTabuger7> Look at this page for an example of what an organic group can be made into: http://groups.drupal.org/design-drupal
<Grantbow> interesting
<huayra> they are organizing the teams in launchpad, and with launchpad as the base we will be able to give access to all teams in their own terms (language, permissions, etc...)
<Takyoji> ahh
<huayra> Takyoji, you don't have to extend it. You just delegate permissions out of the information you gather from Launchpad ;)
<huayra> the site is one and the same
<huayra> with calenders, marketing materials and the like but language, for example, is defined according to which team(s) you are a part of
<huayra> but the underlying code still the same
<huayra> Drupal is the bomb you know
<huayra> and with OpenID and the Launchpad-Drupal plugin we have the tech already
<Takyoji> yea
<huayra> what we need is the organization of the teams that is taking place right now. So we should be good to go
<huayra> but we need commitment and coders like yourself
<huayra> :-)
<huayra> 3 or 4 Global Marketing Jams would really make the site usable, regarding the material
<Takyoji> I'd just have to poke around with Drupal's APIs first at some point.
<huayra> AliTabuger7, is that really necessary for what we need now?
<huayra> I mena the porting from 5 to 6
<huayra> ?
<AliTabuger7> is what? knowing API's? not really.
<AliTabuger7> would it be a big deal if we just copy the database over? that would make things a whole lot easier
<huayra> what would Takyoji need to know to get going and working with the port with us?
<huayra> if it's compatible it shouldn't be a problem
<Takyoji> Isn't there just a straightforward upgrade from 5 to 6?
<AliTabuger7> yeah.
<huayra> we are lacking one or two modules, but it should be workeable
<AliTabuger7> i'd want to start with a clean languages though
<Takyoji> ahh
<AliTabuger7> i think we'll change a lot, and drupal6 i think has the ability to seperate core translations from ones specific to your site, which would be amazing
<huayra> it does? That would make our whole life easier
<huayra> does that mean that all of our work can be "packaged" in the "/sites" area?
<Takyoji> How about just backup the current DB to SQL, along with the files on the website, throw it in a g-zipped tarball, and I could try poking around with it.
<huayra> in other words: can SpreadUbuntu easily become a module for drupal
<huayra> the code is online: https://code.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu
<huayra> for both versions
<AliTabuger7> what it would more likely become is a profile
<Takyoji> ahh
<huayra> do we have a newer DB dump in launchpad AliTabuger7?
<AliTabuger7> i can get a fresh one
<huayra> that would be awesome
<Takyoji> devel-drupal5 branch, right?
<AliTabuger7> thats where all our materials and such are
<AliTabuger7> actually, no materials should be up there, just the database taht points to them. we stopped putting materials in there because it got massive
<huayra> we should mirror the materials in one file somewhere
<huayra> the /content/ folder
<huayra> a materials branch in launchpad or something
<huayra> ok
<huayra> we have at least defined that Spread Ubuntu should be a DIY repository for marketing material and the like
<huayra> and a Cam,paign epicenter for the global community
<huayra> right?
<huayra> AliTabuger7 Grantbow Takyoji ?
<huayra> Well, then the next point:
<huayra> Drupal6 move before the 9.10 release
<huayra>     * Our site runs on Drupal5 right now. We must fix that!
<huayra>     * Most modules we use (besides copyright/licenses) are already available
<huayra>     * Using the Ubuntu-Drupal code as the base should ease our work
<huayra>     * LP-Drupal integration will help us deliver the best possible user experience
<huayra>     * We need hands-on cooperation for development of the site!
<huayra>     * A roadmap to get the spreadubuntu.com and spreadubuntu.org domains
<huayra>     * Canonical Hosting with community code review in advance? 
<huayra> We have gone thorugh all of these besides the last two
<huayra> We need a roadmap, or at least to updtae the one we have
<huayra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Projects/SpreadUbuntu/Roadmap
<huayra> has not been changed since september last year
<Takyoji> ahh
<Grantbow> k
<huayra> The Roadmap should include a date on which we should already be spreadubuntu.com and spreadubuntu.org
<huayra> Canonical has pointed out that they *want* this to happen
<huayra> but we must have a solid server
<Grantbow> so things have slipped a year without an update to the roadmap?
<huayra> or we must at least have a community/Canonical code review before SpreadUbuntu enters into the Canonical datacenter
<huayra> Grantbow, we have really concentrated more in the project that the wiki updates... and we are few people working in this project
<huayra> so our time is limited... 
<huayra> You are free to do it if you can :)
<huayra> or I can help you find out how if you want ;)
<huayra> the more people the merrier!
<AliTabuger7> you saying we need to update the wiki more often?
<Grantbow> I can help with the roadmap editing if we have real data to put in there
<huayra> I can work it out and give it to you. COuld you probably take responsability for updating the roadmap?
<huayra> it does not mean a lot of work. it really is about following a bit with the team on our blogs and our code updates which show iup in the su mailist
<Grantbow> I don't get the feeling yet that there's a "there there" - updating and missing targets again would be bad
<huayra> AliTabuger7, the wiki needs clean up, yes
<AliTabuger7> probably
<huayra> we didn't miss it, we had a prototype by that time
<huayra> We need a simpler first page. Something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<huayra> the roadmap is higlighted here by me because Canonical wants to see it
<huayra> that's all
<huayra> anyway, to the next point:
<huayra> Include the Global Ubuntu community:
<huayra>     * Create a Global marketing materials recollection system
<huayra>     *
<huayra>       Something that ALL LoCos want to and can use 
<huayra> Today under the Global Ubuntu Jam they mentioned Marketing Jams as a possibility
<huayra> I think it would be a great Idea to work on a Global Ubuntu Marketing Jam and prepare a campaign which uses SU as the epicenter
<huayra> if we do it just before the karmic release then it is sure to get lots of attention
<huayra> AliTabuger7, how is your server couping with user peaks?
<AliTabuger7> fine
<AliTabuger7> no problems
<huayra> should we aim for Canonical hosting this cycle, or shall we just defferr that to the karmic+1 cycle?
<huayra> ok... AliTabuger7 Grantbow Takyoji are you ok with aiming at having one Global Ubuntu Marketing Jam before Karmic?
<Takyoji> By all means, I see nothing wrong in that
<huayra> So we can use SU not only as a reposiutory, but also as a community site for campaign operation?
<huayra> great, let's see how far we can get.
<Grantbow> I'll consult the team - something will happen.
<Grantbow> in California
<huayra> great. I'll talk to the council and let them know that we should have a working base for us to dive into new waters ;)
<huayra> AliTabuger7, Grantbow, Takyoji thanks for a great meeting!
<huayra> I will post the minutes in the wiki and blog about it to draw ourselves some attention from the PLanet
<huayra> everyone else attending and watching us from the fence, please join our mailist and our Launchpad Team
<huayra> these are exciting times!
<huayra> HAve a great morning/evening everyone!
<Grantbow> Thanks huayra
<huayra> Thank you Grantbow :)
<huayra> I'm off
<huayra> good bye
<Grantbow> canonical.com/press
<Grantbow> mt
<AliTabuger7> i've uploaded the current SU configuration
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-19
<Takyoji> http://marshall-williams.blogspot.com/2009/06/steam-native-linux-client-right-around.html
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-20
<DPic> when's the next meeting?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-27
<ShayonJ> hello there :-) 
<ShayonJ> Well I recently downloaded Ubuntu 10.04 and so far it works great 
<ShayonJ> Now I am looking forward to contribute to the Project  . . . 
<ShayonJ> I guess I should come later , Need to concentrate on the Argentina - Mexico match ;-) . See you all later.
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-20
<hakimsheriff> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-21
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue221
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-06-25
<inashdeen> hi, need a guide. planning to do a kinda campaing for linux for this october in my embassy in cairo. my target would be students studying here. i cant be making a big campaign ( or taking the whole hall), cause i only will be doing it alone or with another friend, could some gimme an idea how to do a simple campaign, along with pictures, cause i am really out of one
<inashdeen> anyone?
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-06-17
<Gnawnsense> #ubuntu-doc
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-06-18
<gnawnsense> #ubuntu-doc
#ubuntu-marketing 2016-06-22
<ash__> how can install back track
